# Arena IC - Week 1



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

OODM:  This is the beginning of the Arena game.  Those who're allready ready I'll be starting on their 'trial' battle. When other characters become ready, I'll post them appearing in their setting, with their opponent in site. The following is true for all characters.  I'll post a follow up after this for each character.
random CR9 or 10

IDM : After being brought to the Arena by the Greater Being you spoke with, you were kept waiting in a featureless white void for what seemed like hours, during which you were completely refreshed.  You now appear in a large, featureless stone room lit fairly well but with several shadows near the walls.  The floors of this cavern are smoth, but the walls are craggy, and a few stalactites/stalagmites can be seen..  It is roughly rectangular, measuring 400' X 200', and is 100' high.  Looking across the dim room, you see your opponent...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Kalais looks across the room to see a lean, gray coloured toad-like demonic form with wings... You recognize it as a form of Slaadi - A magical creature of chaos.

A voice booms from above "THE WINNER SHALL COME TO THE ARENA, THE LOOSER GOES BACK TO DEATH."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

As the voice blasts from above(Same words as above), Thakk looks around the room and sees nothing...
Hmm.. this could be bad.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Marcus groans as he looks into the eyes of the Ogre mage And they both hear the declaration that one of them must die.  He groans because the OgreMage then hisses "Blood!" and reveals his pointed canine teeth.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Durindal looks across the room at what could well be his exact opposite.  A humanoid male with Bat-wings, fiendish horns, and glowing red eyes glares back at you and nods in agreement with the words from above "I'ld have it no other way." he says, drawing a Greatsword.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

"Spellcaster. Greeeeaaat...." 

(Bluff check, attempting to distract the ogre magi to hide in shadows.)


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

"Heh, no need to detect for evil." Durindal mutters.  

OCC:  On my standard action, I will activate my boots of speed (+4 AC). If I did beat him, I will charge to 10' in front of him drawing my spiked chain on the way.  I will call Divine might (free action, +8 to damage for 8 rounds) and Smite evil (+8 to hit, +3 to damage), and power attack for 5.

Total potential damage: 2d4 base+1d6 sneak+ 8 strength +2 weapon specialization +2 weapon +5 power attack +3 smite evil +8 divine might., or 2d4 + 1d6 +28.

If I did not beat him in initiative, I will move to within 30' and try Holy Word against him.


----------



## Starman (Jan 29, 2003)

Thakk peers carefully around the room and slowly moves toward the center. He pats his leopard companion on the head and whispers, "Be prepared, Khazad."

Then he casts Cat's Grace on himself and draws his wicked-looking karvar. 

"SHOW YOURSELF, COWARD!"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

OODM: I'll do all the updates at the same time, so just look for your Room.  
Room A is Kalai, 
Room B is Thakk, 
Room C is Marcus, 
Room D is Durindal


B) Thakk looks around drawing his karvar when the Earth erupts in front of him, a large pillar bursting out of the stone and striking him, the pilar ten moves with him, pushing him backwards quickly.  Glancing over his shoulder he sees the wall not 10 feet behind him.. He's quite literally about to be caught between a rock and a hard place.

C) Marcus melts into the Shadows.
The ogre mage looks around curiously, muttering in Giant(Which you don't understand) as he wonders where his opponent went, and then casts a spell and he, too, dissapears.

D) (Waiting for an Update from Durindal OOC before I resolve this)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Jan 29, 2003)

C)_Huh, fighting fire with fire, eh..._

(Double move using move silently to the nearest corner, using first movement to draw his longbow)


----------



## electric-ant (Jan 30, 2003)

*Room (A)*

Kalais sets about work, hoping for an easy victory. He casts _haste_ on himself, using the action granted by the spell to cast a second spell, a _mirror image_. A ghostly draconic eye appears surrounding Kalais, and it blinks once, obscuring him from view. When it opens, there is more than one Kalais standing inside it.

OOC: If all goes well, my next actions will be a _susar's death_ followed by _induce vulnerability_ if that fails.

[Susar's death: close range, instantaneous, fortitude partial and SR, one action casting time. Failure saving throw = death as blood turns to molten lead, success = 4d6 fire damage. Immunity to fire: failed save = 1d4 rounds before death, success = no effect. Induce vulnerability = same specifics except 1 minute/level, fortitude negates. On failure of saving throw, double damage of chosen energy type (electricity).] Sorry about the late post, I've been getting all these weird MySQL errors all day.


----------



## Starman (Jan 30, 2003)

Room B

Thakk will jump to the side out from between the pillar and the wall and then cast Mage Armor on himself.

"Bah, it takes more than rock to hurt me!"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: Been busy checking/double-checking all the characters.  will start updates now.
Pleast post ROOM A or whichever room you're in at the top of your posts, and post your characters name before your actions so I know who I'm reacting to (IE Marcus moves to the nearest corner drawing his longbow as he goes.)

IC:
Room A
The slaad just stands there looking, but As Kalai begins casting his first spell, it throws a hand in his direction and he's engulfed in Lightning, interupting his spell (Faild Concentration check) and taking 23 points of damage.

Room B

Thakk attempts to get out from between the Elemental and the wall, but is unable to get free fro them tight grip as he is slamed against the wall (also 23 damage..)

Room C

Marcus works his way over to the corner, and all remains silent.

Room D

Durin'dal begins moving with a sudden speed, but covers only about half the distance between himself and his opponent.
The Half-fiend Takes to the air, flying at Durin'dal and slashing him for 14 points of damage (Damit.. minimum damage)

Meanwhile the rest of you stand around in the void, awaiting your 'initiation' 
OOC: In other words I'll post your battles starting soon.  There's only 4 rooms b/c I don't wat to run more than four simultaneous battles, so when one of these guys finish one of you will enter.  The current waiting line is: Maleficus, Corlon, Ukava, Astaldo. (Based on the order I got your finalized characters in)


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

Room D:

Durindal will 5' adjust back from the Half-fiend and cast Holy Smite on the H-F (DC 17 Reflex save for 1/2 damage, Caster level 12, 5d8 damage to evil and blinds for one round) for his partial action.

For hs full round action, I will call Divine Might (free action, +8 to damage for 8 rounds) and Smite Evil (+8 to hit, +3 to damage), and power attack for 5 for both attacks.

Total to hit: 14 + 8 (Smite) - 5 (Power Attack) = +17 to hit first swing,
Second swing 9 - 5 (Power Attack) = +4 to hit

_(Hopefully, he's blind and I have +2 to hit and he looses his dexterity bonus to AC)_ 

Total potential damage: 
First Swing: 2d4 base+1d6 sneak (if blind)+ 8 strength +2 weapon specialization +2 weapon +5 power attack +3 smite evil +8 divine might., or 2d4 + 1d6 +28.

Second Swing: 2d4 base+1d6 sneak (if blind)+ 8 strength +2 weapon specialization +2 weapon +5 power attack +8 divine might., or 2d4 + 1d6 +25.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 1, 2003)

ROOM A:

Kalais reels from the blow, and attempts to tumble out of melee distance(as far as I can go in a single move) without being attacked again. Whether or not he is successful in evading the attack, he casts _improved invisibility_. (The aforementioned ghostly draconic eye appears and blinks, and when it opens, he is gone. The eye fades immediately.)

OOC: If I take an attack of opportunity for moving but get the spell off, I cast _haste_, then _susar's death_. However, if the attack brings me to beneath 15 hit points, my action will be to cast _repulsion_ after _haste_ instead. If I don't get the spell off, I've used my action for the round.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 1, 2003)

Room C:

Marcus gets to the corner, readies an action to shoot a the first ogre magi he sees.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: 
ROOM A: 
I should perhaps be more clear.. I was trying to wax eloquent with the 'He throws a hand in your direction and you're engulfed in lightning'.  He's not in melee with you, he just hit you with a _Lightning Bolt_

Remember you started 100' apart and neither you nor the slaad have moved, just cast spells.
I'll update when Room B is posted, so I can do them all at the same time.

IC: 
Room A: 
The Slaad again stands there, watching you, and again as soon as you begin your spell are struck by another lightning bolt.  Kalais again manages to to avoid the worst of it, though still taking a painful shock(20 more damage).  
Fortunately he is able to grit his teeth this time and pull off his spell.  Kalais is engulfed by the eye and disapears, to the astonished look of the demon-toad.

Room B: 

Thakk roars "By Unruuk's hammer, I will have you for that!" And starts beating the crap out of his opponent, dismembering it in 3 well placed strikes (DAMNIT!!! All hits for max damage!!!)

Room C: 
Marcus gets to the corner, and starts looking around for the ogre magi, but is met with silence.   He soon hears chanting though, and fires off a shot at what he thinks to be the source.  The arrow clatters off stone with a sharp thwakk.

Room D: 
Durindal casts his spell, but  it seems to phase the creature only slightly as it covers its head with its wings, warding off most of the effects.
Durindal powers up and takes a few mighty swings with his own Weapon, the Spiked chain however is being swung with such force that it misses both times.(Missed b/c of Power Attack)
As Durindal recovers from his wild swinging, the not-so-blind fiend sees his opening and swings.  Durindal sees the blade coming in at him and is able to duck at the last second, thanks to his hast.. the sword arcing through the spot where his neck was an instant before.(Missed you by 1 AC)


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 1, 2003)

ROOM A:

Kalais utilizes his lesser rod of silence to quietly cast a _haste_ spell, followed by _induce vulnerability_.

OOC: Oh, sorry. I saw the 'you start 100' from each other,' but the 'he throws a hand at you' was what threw me off. Just assume my move was after the _improved invisibility_ instead. [Edit #4: New actions: using my lesser rod of silence, a silenced _haste_ followed by a silent _induce vulnerability_(electricity), then on the next round, two maximized (feat) _lightning bolts_.] Do you want me to keep telling you my actions one round ahead so you can move the combat forward if the opponent does nothing strange, or do you want to keep a 1 for 1 round-by-round with the other combats?


----------



## Starman (Feb 1, 2003)

Room B - Thakk

Thakk roars in outrage at being smashed into the wall. 

"By Unruuk's hammer, I will have you for that!"

He raises his karvar up and attempts to rip into the creature [OOC: Full Attack Action].


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

Room D:

"Not much for the witty banter, are you?" 

Durindal swings twice this round for his full round action, then steps back an additional 5 ft. (should be 15 ft apart).  During the partial action, he will cast _ Shield_ spell.

Total to hit: +14,
Second swing: +9

Total potential damage: 
Both Swing: 2d4 base + 8 strength + 2 weapon specialization + 2 weapon +8 divine might, or 2d4 + 20.

Total AC after Shield:
10 + 7 Armor + 2 Deflection +4 Haste +1 Natural +7 cover = 35 AC


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 2, 2003)

Room C:
Marcus awaits another shot attempt.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC - keep it on a round-by-round thing for now, pls.

NEW GUY IN ROOM B - Enter Maleficus

ROOM A - Kalais casts his spell and the toad-demon scratches its head for a second, then waves a hand over itself and smiles at you "Peekaboo"

ROOM B - 
Maleficus appears in a cavernous room *See description above*, and 100' across the room from him is a 3 and a half foot tall woman dressed in flowing robes and holding a 4' staff with a diamond on top of it.

ROOM C - Marcus stands there, and only at the last second, as he hears the tinkling sound of the Icey cone, does he realize that his last arrow gave away his position.  He dives aside at the last second but takes a stinging freeze along his side (34 damage.. thank your @ss you have evasion)

ROOM D - 
*you were adjacent, now you're 10' apart*
Durindal attacks again, his first hit striking solidly and sending a wince of pain through the beasts face, then steps back and invokes a shield.
His opponent steps forward again, (AoO.. miss) doding Durindals swing and retaliating with oen of his own which fails to connect.

ARENA - Thakk appears in a large, stone room and a voice says "Go, socialize, do whatever you wish but there shall be no violence out here."


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 3, 2003)

ROOM A

Kalais eyes the slaad warily, waiting for it to move.

OOC: So did my _induce vulnerability_ spell succeed or what? That was in the same round as _haste_. In this round, I'm delaying/readying an action/whatever waiting for it to move - I'll take my action to try and interrupt it. If _induce vulnerability_ was successful, then two maximized _lightning bolts_, if not, then _susar's death_ and _dispel magic_ if that fails.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

Room C:
"Gods, the thing casts and is still invisible?"

(If Marcus can see it, rapid fire 3 shots. If he can't see it, drink potion of invisibility.)

OOC: If this thing has improved invisibility, just tell me now and Marcus will forfeit. I suddenly remember what I forgot to buy...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 3, 2003)

*Room B*

The arena combatant, a halfling known as Maleficus the Mage, stands a few inches over 4 ft. with pride.  Armed with a grin, he pulls components out from under volumous robes as he mutters a quick _haste_ spell, his actions speeding up and blurring.

He then lifts up his left hand with a practiced gesture, snapping-a wand quickly appearing in his hand in reply.  Closing one eye and squinting the other in concentration, he moves forward and fires it at his opponent.

(Haste, followed by a 20 ft. move closer, followed by Enervation)

Edit-Recent edit to just stick Room sign in


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Room D:

Durindal swings twice this round for his full round action, then steps back 5 ft. During the partial action, he will cast True strike (for next round) spell.

Total to hit: +14,
Second swing: +9

Total potential damage: 
Both Swings: 2d4 base + 8 strength + 2 weapon specialization + 2 weapon +8 divine might, or 2d4 + 20.

[Edit] Removed question that was answered


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC: 
Will edit this into the actions post once I've got everyone's actions.  For now I'll answer those questions.

A- You don't automaically know if your spell succeeds
B- K, I will wait untill tonight.
C- You didn't have time to look around to see it last time, you just felt the cold washing over you.  Look around and you might see something. (And don't forget, you're practically invisible too)
Also forfeiting means u die, so I wouldn't suggest it.  No matter how hopeless something might seem, you've always got a chance.
D- Yes, as I posted "His _first_ strike hits"  If I don't post something about a strike that means it missed and I don't feel like describing the extra miss. (If both miss I'ld post that though).


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 3, 2003)

Room C:
Tactics change, time to get a little ranged distraction going.

IC: Marcus sets his bow aside, pulls out his wand of web, and gets ready to web his is he's seen. That'll stop him for a round, at least.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 4, 2003)

Kalais focuses intently on the slaad, waiting for it to move.

OOC: Check the bottom left of page 150 in the PHB. But whatever, I've caused enough trouble in this game already; I'll just drop a maximized _lightning bolt_ with a readied action to try and interrupt him, and then _susar's death_ with my partial.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

Room A - 
Kalais and the Slaad stare at each other, each waiting for the other to make a move.  Eventually they both decide to act, flinging lightning at each other.  The slaad is struck right in the chest, and turns to a charred crisp.. Kalais, however, sees none of this as he attempts to leap out of the way, barely getting grazed (10 damage to kalais).  Standing up, he sees the dead slaad and then everything blanks out for an instant, after which he is standing in a stone room with a large, shirtless man with long black hair, and a leopard.  A voice booms "GO, socialize, but commit no violence out here."
(Thak, Kalais.. You're good to go RP with each other/NPCs)

NEW COMBATANT ROOM A!

Room B - 
Maleficus magically hastens his movements, then moves forward to 80' distance from the other halfling, and fires at her with his wand.  The ray 
striking the halfling straight in the chest, and causing her to scream out in pain as she falls to her knees, hands clasping her chest.  She struggles back to her feet and fires a feeble bolt of magic at Maleficus(3 HP damage), obviously weakened by the Enervation.

Room C - Marcus turns, dropping his bow and pulling out his wand as he spots the ogre-magi hovering 30' above him, grining wickedly.  It aims something down at him as he aims up at it, and a bead of fire flies at him just after he envelops the thing in webbing which wraps it around a hanging stalactite(Stalagmite?).  Leaping and dodging nimbly out of the way of the fireball, Marcus manages to escape unharmed.
THe ogre magi however, is firmly attached to the hanging rock.

Room D - 
Durin'dal and the beast exchange blows once again, each connecting once on their opponent (Durin'dal 16 hp damage), then the half-celestial steps back and enspells himself, while the fiend steps forward to keep up with him (adjacent again)


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 5, 2003)

Room C:
Marcus drops the wand, picks up the bow, and ripple-fires

(+24/+24/+19 1d8+11 19-20/x3)


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

*Room D:* 

Durindal swings twice this round for his full round action (power attacking for 5), then steps back 5 ft. During the partial action, he will cast Dispel Evil on himself (+4 deflection bonus to AC vs. evil) spell.

Total to hit: +29, [+14 normal +20 True Strike -5 Power Attack]
Second swing: +4 [+9 normal -5 Power Attack]

Total potential damage: 
Both Swings: 2d4 base + 8 strength + 2 weapon specialization + 2 weapon +8 divine might + 5 Power Attack, or 2d4 + 25 each.

Total AC after Dispel Evil:
10 + 7 Armor + 4 Deflection +4 Haste +1 Natural +7 cover = 37 AC


----------



## Starman (Feb 6, 2003)

Thakk examines the stone room he is in and looks for a way out. 

"Stay alert, Khazad. I don't trust this mysterious voice."


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 6, 2003)

ROOM A:

OOC: I'll delay as long as possible...there are rules somewhere in PHB for how much...but basically whoever has the lowest initiative eventually has to act first or lose his action. I don't know who has highest initiative, so I'll delay as long as possible, and try to interrupt him if he casts. If it comes to the point where I need to act or lose my action, I'll cast.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 6, 2003)

*Room B:*

Maleficus' brow furrows as he looks at the coldsore resulting from his opponent's spell, "I've been hit, this fight has been a failure...but no matter, I shall continue onwards to the bigger picture."  He snaps his fingers once more, his wand disappearing, safely tucked elsewhere for storage.  

Inside the mind, he goes through a quick thought process, _I didn't weaken her that much...and she's trying to hard..._  And as he seemingly puts 2 and 2 together, _So, she thinks she's clever little witch, eh?_

The halfling then moves forward a bit, closing in on his opponent.

Edit-
(OOC-I assumed it was a ray of frost since it was 3 damage and didn't come in more than one bolt, I assumed since you said these were CR 9-10 characters, - a maximum of 4 levels that would still be level 5, enough for 3 magic missile bolts, call me paranoid ).

Readied action to cast Hold Monster if she casts a spell, delaying main action to cast Hold Monster on her again at the last possible moment unless I can tell she's been frozen by the spell, otherwise I would cast Silent Sound til she fell in battle.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

ROOM A - 
Corlon appears in the battleground(SEE above for description), and sees 100' away from him a human

ROOM B - 
OOC:Just one problem, pretending to cast a spell takes as long as the spell you're pretending to cast. So unless you're just waving your hands around randomly (Which ANYONE who knows anything about spellcasting would realize was fake), you have to spend a standard action and make a spellcraft check to pretend to cast a spell, opposed by your opponents spellcraft check to recognize the spell.
I'll update when you tell me if you're doing that with one of your partial actions or not.  Instead of posting again, just edit your last post, pls.  I'll check it every once in a while.

BTW: what made you think you were struck by a ray of frost?  I said a "feeble bolt of magic".  You've never heard a magic missile described as a 'bolt of magic' before, but you HAVE heard a ray of frost described that way?  Weird.. oh well, it was a magic missile, not a ray of frost.

ROOM C - 
Marcus drops his wand, and rolling over to it, picks up his bow firing at the magi as he comes to a standing position. (Bow was 5' away, you had to dodge the firball which moved you)  3 arrows thud into the ogres boy, and it bellows in pain, but then in stead of struggling against the webbing, begins to melt into a greenish mist, floating away from the now-dangling webbing.

ROOM D - 
Durin'dal and his opponent continue pounding at each other, but it's obvious that the celestial is overpowering the fiend.  Durin'dal strikes his opponent, sending him reeling, and as the fiend raises his sword above his head to retaliate, the next blow snaps his neck, dropping him to the ground.
Durin'dal looks down at the dead beast, feeling a wash of satisfaction that there is one less evil being in the universe, and then dissapears, reappearing in the same room as the other 2 who have completed their battles.

NEW COMBATANT - UKAVA will appear next round.

ARENA - 
Thak, Kalais, and Durin'dal stand in a 20'X20' stone room with a single exit.  They've all heard the voice telling them not to commit violence outside of the battlegrounds.

Only Astaldo has yet to enter the battlegrounds.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

Durindal folds his wings to his back and wraps and hangs his spiked chain on his belt, then looks to the other two in the room, "Greetings," Durindal says in a deep base voice, "My name is Durindal, and you would be . . . ?"


----------



## Starman (Feb 6, 2003)

Thakk eyes the two newcomers in the room warily. He is obviously ready to spring into action if necessary, despite the warnings against violence. He stares rudely at Durindal's wings. After a moment, he grunts, "Thakk. This is my friend Khazad." He gestures at the leopard sitting on its haunches at his side. 

"What are the two of you doing here?"


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 6, 2003)

Room C:

Marcus hides in shadows again, and awaits the impending solidification of the ogre mage


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

"I, for one, just defeated the foe placed before me in the battleground," Durin'dal says, wiping the blood from his cheek. "I assume you have done the same, yes?"

_OCC: Great sig Starman!_


----------



## Corlon (Feb 6, 2003)

"*sigh* why couldn't you be an orc or some other evil creature?" says Corlon as he dissapears, "but better you than me, eh?"

ooc:  Activate boots of speed.  Activate ring of invisibility.  Hide with +41 bonus, no one is gonna see me 

oh yeah, and if the guy hits me with any spells, I'll try to absorb them.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 6, 2003)

Kalais is a short grey-skinned half-elf, wearing a light leather coat and trousers, with a mane of white hair tied back by a blue bandana. He wears a haversack and tucked into his belt are a rod, a dagger, and several miscellaneous potions. Kalais is also wearing a dark cloak, clasped by a magical amulet.

He says in a quiet voice, "My name is Kalais. Indeed, I have recently defeated a foe, a slaad which has taxed my abilities greatly." Several burns bear witness to this statement. "Before that....I was...dead, I think." A confused look comes over his face. "I remember a terrible pain...I was struck by a giant's club...and then...a voice. I accepted his offer to come to this place, and here I was. I'm not fully sure what happened, or where _here_ is.


----------



## Starman (Feb 7, 2003)

Thakk is human. He looks to be in his mid to late twenties. He has long black hair that flows several inches past his shoulders. He is close to six and half feet tall and well built. Thakk has brown eyes and a fierce gaze. A bit of a 5:00 shadow grows on his face.

He is wearing hide pants and a fine pair of boots, but no shirt. A gold chain hangs around his neck. At the end of the chain inscribed in a circle is an upside down axe crossed by two bolts of lightning. The weapon on his belt is quite strange. It appears to be a meat cleaver on the end of a two-foot long shaft. He has a sack slung over one shoulder that looks mostly empty. His leopard companion, Khazad, relaxes at his side. 

"I fought a creature, too, one of earth and stone. Before that I lived another life. It seems a bit hazy now."

OOC [re: Keia's complement]: Thanks!


----------



## Starman (Feb 7, 2003)

Edit: Darn double post!


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

Durin'dal stands over 6' tall and seems talls as the feathery wings that protrude from his back stand two feet taller than that.  His skin is a dark tan and though his head is bald, his eyebrows are a deep brown.  He wears a breastplate and cloak and has all manner of weapons including a polearm, longbow, spiked chain, scimitar, and heavy mace hanging from his belt or strapped to his back beneath the wings.

"I do remember some things of my past, of being a protector, but . . . it appears those days are no more.  Well met, Thakk and Kalais.  Do we wait here or see what is beyond yon door?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 7, 2003)

*Room B*

OOC-I'll be out for the weekend so Maleficus will attempt to do another Hold Monster if the last didn't stick, if it did, he'll use Silent Sound to finish her off (should be enough, otherwise he'll just use enervations if those don't do it)


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 7, 2003)

Kalais says, "Beyond, I think." He steps towards the door, opens it, and walks through, waiting outside for Thakk and Durin'dal to follow.


----------



## Starman (Feb 7, 2003)

Thakk follows Kalais through the door. He looks his two companions up and down wondering what they are capable of and if he will ever have to battle them.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Durin'dal will follow the two out of the room, looking back into the room at the last instant to see if any other survived.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

*NOTE: AS I stated before, please post where you are in at the top of your post (Not in subject, not under post, at top of post).  The places are: Room A, Room B, Room C, Room D, Arena.*


Room A - The human raises his hands and chants, then brings them down and Corlon is engulfed in a pillar of Flame.  He is caught completely off his guard and takes severe burns. (33 damage.. sorry, absorb attempt failed.)  Groaning from the pain, he nevertheless manages to pull off his *fast+invisible* trick, quickly dissapearing from sight.
Room B - Maleficus sees his opponent start another spell, and quickly HOLDS her.  She stops amid spell, and seeing his opportunity, Maleficus casts his Silent Sound spell (What books that from?  I couldn't find it, so don't know what it does.)
Room C - Marcus again dissapears into the shadows as the floating mist moves around... The waiting game seems to have begun again.
Room D - Ukava appears in the room (See description above) To hear the voice say "To The Death", and sees a Large Black Dragon 100' away.


Arena Courtyard - As they leave the room they enter a very large courtyard (a few thousand feet across each direction, surrounded by 200' tall gleaming pearl-coloured walls).  Various beings of all sizes, races, and professions mill around talking, playing games, arguing, practising with weapons, doing magic, Etc, Etc.  There are numerous doorways around the outer edge of the courtyard.
Most Notable Beings currently in the courtyard:
A large balor sits on a throne a few hundred feet away surrounded by a group of hangers-on including several humanoids and a few other fiends.

A great gold wyrm lays slumbering at the other end of the courtyard, nobody within a 100' of it.

About 30' away is a 6'tall naked black human male sitting cross-legged facing a group of men+woman All appear to be humans, elves, and half-elves.. mostly dark skinned but some white, and some bluish hued(Sea elves).. all of which are likewise naked and cross-legged.  They appear to be humming, and their eyes are closed.

A few of the beings from around the courtyard look up as you enter and you hear a few shouts of "NEWBIES" in various languages, but can't tell who shouted.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 8, 2003)

ARENA:

Kalais looks with amazement at the huge variety of people and creatures, all brought together - peacefully. Glancing nervously between the balor and Durin'dal's feathery wings, he says softly, "Remember, Durin'dal; no fighting, or you'll be in a place with enough demons to fight for the rest of eternity."

"Well, what do we do now? Perhaps we ought to inquire about how this place is run, how often we'll be expected to fight; after all, we'll probably be here a very long time." His voice lowers. "Maybe we should even ask if there's a way to leave."

"I suspect the balor will be little help. The group of elves look busy, as well. Should we risk awakening the wyrm, or ask another?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Arena Courtyard:

"Thank you for the reminder, Kalais, and I will try to follow the rules of this test as best I can.  As 'Newbies' perhaps we should stick together and explore.  If we do go immediately to another group, I'm sure that others will come to us to recruit or explain things to us."

The gold dragon did look intriguing, however.

OCC: electric-ant, how do you pronounce your character's name?


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 8, 2003)

ARENA:

Kalais says, "The dragon won't attack us should we awaken it, but it might not be a good idea to make an enemy of it, should we end up on the same battlegrounds as it one day."

He steps up to someone walking by (someone who doesn't look like they're busy, maybe one of the balor's groupies) and says, "We're new here, obviously. Could you tell us how this place is run? Who controls the fights, and how often will we be expected to fight? What is there to do when one is not fighting? Where do we eat and sleep?"

OOC: Silent Sound: 1st level spell, somatic component only, 1 action casting time, close range, target one creature/object, instantaneous, no save but SR applies; requires a ranged attack roll to hit (not sure if that means touch or not), 1d6 sonic (not audible) damage per caster level up to 5d6. Just to speed things along. It's from the first BoEM. Kalais is pronounced, 'Kuh- LASE' (long A). I'm assuming my character doesn't know all the info you gave us about how the Arena works at the beginning; he just agreed to come to a place called 'the Arena' in lieu of death.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 8, 2003)

Room C:
_Not much I can do to a gas cloud...._

Marcus readies an action to attack as soon as it solidifies.
(if still hidden, sneak attack of 4d8 will apply)


----------



## Starman (Feb 8, 2003)

Arena Courtyard:

Thakk follows Kalaise and Durin'dal out into the Courtyard. 

"I'm not sure I can trust you two, but I trust you more than anyone else here."

He scratches Khazad behind his ears. 

"Stay calm, friend."

Thakk is obviously not calm. His eyes dart about and his hand does not drift far from his weapon. He stops and stares in awe at the dragon for a moment, having never encountered one personally. 

"By Unruuk, I have never seen so magnificent a creature."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2003)

OoC:A Dragon...oh, that's Rich! Jemal, is this because I didn't ley 'Bob' have Dragonscale Armor? 

Since you did not say that the Dragon was flying...and I believe that it is out of range for it's lovely Breath.

IC: Uvaka smiles grimly,'Just like Huitzipochtli to test me thusly on my first day at School'.

Uvaka heads at the Dragon at full speed (Run 80' total), Gladius out and ready.

OoC:I'm not sure how you are doing Initiative, but if it wins and closes, for example,I will attack when able. I will designate Ki Damage against any non-critical hits, and Increased Multiplier against any Critical Hits as they occur.Otherwise, I will close and use the abilities as I am able based on hits and crit/not crit resolution. Pg39 S&F for abilitt descriptions.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 9, 2003)

*Room B:*

OOC-My trip was canceled due to snow , anyways, Silent Sound's stats is in my char profile, its from BoEM I: Close Range Ray, 5d6 sonic damage, S component only, No Save, SR Yes
Maleficus will simply continue to do it til she falls.

Edit-Jemal, note that Corlon takes 1d6 subdual damage per spell level used if he fails his absorbtion check, ontop of the normal damage.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 10, 2003)

*Room A*

Corlon howls with pain as the pillar of fire strikes him.
"No mercy!" yells Corlon as he pops out from an unexpectaded place (granted he can't see me...) and fires off a firebolt, and then quickly dissapears.

ooc:  firebolt = +11/+11/+11/+11, each one dealing 1d4+1, +1 to damage cause of point blank shot, and first one also deals an extra 3d6 damage because of sneak attack, then he'll use his extra partial action to go invisible again, and then he walks away to a different position (still continuing to hide).


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

Room A - 3 of the firebolts smack into the cleric, who grimaces in pain and then dissapears.

Room B - The halfling lady screams in pain and falls to the ground.  
(OODM: Your enervation scored a crit, she rolled a 1 on the save, max neg lvls X2=8.  She's lvl 10, so you reduced her to 2nd lvl basicaly.)
Corlon dissapears and reappears in the stone room, light coming in from the 1 door.
NEXT UP: Astaldo. (WIll include opener in next update)

Room C - The mist forms into a humanoid form (Still misty though) and looks around.  Failing to see anything, it solidifies.
As soon as the head appears, an arrow also appears embedded between the eyes
(OODM : OK, I'm changing dice AGAIN... triple crit.  You guys're getting all 1s and 20s on these rolls)
The beastie falls to the ground, and lays there, unmoving.
(Corlon is still in the room though)

Room D - (OODM: No, that's not it.. I told you I'm selecting them randomly, and you just happened to have the EXTREMELY bad luck of going against an dragon. hehe.)
The Dragon Roars and shouts something Uvaka can't understand.  He feels a wave of paralysis grip at his mind, but fortunately he is (Barely) able to shake it off to rush forward.
UNfortunately, he discovers a few seconds later that the distance is slightly greater than he thought, and he is still 20' from the dragon and running forward at full speed when the dragon begins to take a deep breath inwards (OODM: THat's my way of saying next round you're getting blasted, but seeing as how the dragon acts first, you're getting blasted.)

Arena Courtyard - 
You pull over a halfling walking past, and she smiles warmly at you "Heya, new guys, can I help you?"

<how this place is run?>
She shrugs "those Greater being guys run everything, You probly know about as much about them as me, which is to say practically nothing."

<Who controls the fights, and how often will we be expected to fight?>
"That would be THEM again" She says, pointing upwards "and you fight when they decide they want you to.. Sometimes 2-3 times a day, sometimes once a week.  Usually we go into the arena every 2 or 3 days, though.  

<What is there to do when one is not fighting?>
"If you're really bored, you can pick a fight with someone and take them into the Arena." She looks around "But I wouldn't suggest it until you know more about these people, some of them are pretty powerful."

<Where do we eat and sleep?>
"We don't." She giggles "There's no need to eat or drink or sleep on this plane, but we heal normally and it's otherwise the same as the normal world.. well, at least the one I'm from.. Some of these people are from some really WEIRD places.  Any of you guys know that there's an actual planet named after dirt?  And the funny part is it's like 3/4 water."  she giggles again, standing in front of you.
She sees Thakk gazing at the dragon and looks up at him.  "Oh, you think she's something NOW?  You should see her in the arena, when she's in full battle mode... YIKES!  She's the current leader on the boards, and the Balor, 'Gebar' over there's second.  They've been battling it out for the entire 2 decades I've been here.  Nobody else has come close to beating either of them in at least 2 years."


----------



## Starman (Feb 11, 2003)

ARENA COURTYARD:

Thakk looks down at the halfling. 

"Give me time. I'll be on top before too long, right Khazad?"

He reaches down and scratches Khazad behind the ears. The leopard gives Thakk a look that says, yeah, right. He looks at his two companions.

"I don't know about you two, but if the only thing to do around here is fight, I'm anxious to get to crackin' skulls."


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 11, 2003)

ARENA COURTYARD:

Kalais glances back through the door he just exited at the flicker of motion. Seeing Maleficus standing there, he gestures him over. "Another newcomer! Come on out, and share in the wisdom."

He nods his gratitude to the halfling. "Thank you for your help. I could use a rest after my battle, to restore my abilities and heal my wounds. Is there a place where we could purchase healing, or store our gear?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you mean me, not corlon disappears and reappears in the courtyard?

Btw, don't forget that a failed Absorbtion attempt (for Corlon, in this case) causes 1d6 subdual damage per spell level (repeated just incase you didn't see)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

OoCah, a Dragon doesn't frighten Uvaka anyways.  Actions emailed to you Jemal.

IC: Uvaka will take the brunt of the Blast and then move in to Melee.
OoC:As it is only 20' away, I should get my full attacks, after getting whacked by an AoOp, I assume...


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2003)

Room C: 
Marcus draws his short sword and begin carving the giant into several pieces, which he buries all around the arena, each piece at least 30ft away from the other.

"It may not be dead, but it might as well be."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

OODM: 
Sorry, Sollir and Corlon.. typo.  Yes, that should be Maleficus is in the front room in the arena courtyard, and Corlon is standing in the shadows about 40' away from the downed ogre mage.

BTW, Uriel - Don't forget to include your room at the top of your post so I know which opponent you're fighting (Course that dragon's gonna be a bit hard to forget)


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OODM:
> Sorry, Sollir and Corlon.. typo.  Yes, that should be Maleficus is in the front room in the arena courtyard, and Corlon is standing in the shadows about 40' away from the downed ogre mage.
> 
> BTW, Uriel - Don't forget to include your room at the top of your post so I know which opponent you're fighting (Course that dragon's gonna be a bit hard to forget) *




what, ogre mage, I thought it was a human...now I'm confused...

basically, unless anything changes I'll keep on popping out with firebolts, dissapearing and running away.

And what was the screw up, can you clarify jemal?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 11, 2003)

Room C:
Does Marcus know there's someone else in the room? I might change my action.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2003)

Room D:

Uvaka takes the Blast from the dragon, he had been subjected to worse in his days among the Living...
Moving under it's Guard with a spinning maneuver, Uvaka stabs repeatedly at the Dragon, using the Signature 'Thrust' move from his Kingfisher School, while utilizing the Turtle's 'Defensive Stature' to withstand it's blows.

(OoC:Full Attack with all blows, using Ki Strike and Increased Multiplier as opportunities resent themselves).

This beast would fall by his hands, with the Blades of Abolundia's Finest as it's downfall, by Huitzipochtli. The Gladiator had been through far worse situations in the Tyrellan Arena, to the Steppes of Achrainia and back, to the treachery that caused his Death and sent him here.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

The screwup is my brain was asleep...
Corlon - You are still in room A with the human
Marcus - You're the one in room C facing the downed ogremage.

Sorry bout the mixups, my brain farted, then when I went back to fix it, my brain hiccuped.
I just hope it isn't burping now.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 12, 2003)

so we can continue with the battle then 

ZAP, dissapear, go to a different position for this round.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 12, 2003)

Room C:
In that case, we can continue with the Ginzu Short Sword Demonstartaiton:

"It cuts flesh, bone, sinew, armor, and it will still slice a tomato!"
Chop him up and bury the pieces, no regen for you!


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: Sorry to drop this on you guys at the last minute, but I'm going to be gone until late Sunday night....run Kalais as an NPC if you want (curious, quiet, tries not to reveal his capabilities) or just let him fade into the background.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

OODM: DARG.. OK, ignore my last two posts they were just f*cked up.  Positions as of begining of this round: 
ROOM A=Corlon, 
Room B=Astaldo, 
Room C=Marcus, 
Room D=Uvaka
Stone room=Maleficus
Arena Courtyard=Everyone else.

And from now on at the top of EVERYONE'S posts, not in the subject, but in the actual post(OOC OR IC), put ROOM+Character Name, and then maybe my addled brain won't screw up again.. Though I do apologize for the inconvience, everybody.

ROOM A - 
Corlon raises his hand to throw a bolt of fire and realizes he can't see his opponent (SEE last post, he dissapeared)
However he hears some chanting from off to the side, and... hoping to strike what he can't see, he sends his bolts there in a spreading pattern.. 2 blast into the walls, but he then finds his opponent as the 3rd and 4th strike something in the air, and the chanting is cut off by a yelp of pain and a "F*CK" followed by the sound of electric zapping, and a cough.  "Ow.."
(OOC: nat 1 on the concentration roll, and I rule that all nat 1s are crit failures, all nat 20s are crit successes, so his spell backfired.)

ROOM B - 
Astaldo appears and sees what appears to be an angel.. A 7' tall man with large feathery wings, weilding a golden greatsword and looking at you with curiosity. "Greetings, half-man.  I apologize for having to kill you, but I need to get to the arena.. Besides, you have allready died once, and if you are a good person as I Beleive you to be, you shall soon be with your god." He then raises the greatsword and gets into a fighting stance, nodding to you.

OOC: OK.. half celestial vs celestial, this could be interesting... The first 'Good' opponent you guys will have to face.

ROOM C - 
Slash, slice, chop, etc, etc.
You're cutting it to pieces rather methodically, but the wounds are healing.. slowly compared to the massive damage you're inflicting, but still healing. A severed arm makes a grab at you, and a leg tries to kick you, but you manage to knock them away... 
After burying the head (I'm just gonna fast forward a few rounds), the Greater Beings voice comes down "Enough... The Human is obviously the victor, though this could go on for an eternity.  Ogre you have failed."  And with that the Ogres remaining body parts burst into purple flames which shed no heat but almost instantly destroy the parts.  Marcus then dissapears and appears in the stone room, to see Maleficus and the door.

ROOM D - 
Uvaka charges through the stream of acid, takign a full-force blast that gushes along him. (37 damage)  Fortunately, he is used to worse and shakes it off.. Much to the dragons surprise, as it seemed to have been expecting a chared corpse and instead is met with a sword to is outstretched snout. (nice.. Full damage crit.) It rears back yelping in surprise more than pain.. It seems no more damaged than Uvaka, as the two glare at each other.. one bleeding and the other slightly charred.

Courtyard - The Halfling looks at Kalais "OH, yes.. How rude of me.  Come on, I'll take you to the Store, and then we'll get you some rooms, k?  By the way, what are your names?"  She stops as she see more people in the Stone room. "Wow, there's a lot of newbies today... Can you guys hang on a sec?"  She walks over to a wall and pushes something, and several screens appear, showing different battles.
"Hey, there's some more newbies fighting.. You guys wanna watch?  Oh, and if you need to heal, just come over here.. I'm a priestess of Chrystalla, so as long as you're not Evil I can heal you up easily... I actually shouldn't be wasting my spells like this, but I'm not scheduled for any fights for 2 more days." She smiles very friendly-like at you all.

Stone Room - Maleficus and Marcus both appeared within the last 10 seconds, and hear the Halflings speech from just outside the room.


----------



## Rino (Feb 13, 2003)

ROOM B- ASTALDO

Astaldo says: cant we talk this out?

5ft step back while grapping his bow and fires 3 arrows at his the "opponent".  [no AoO, if he didn't ready an action] 

and nods back


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

Uvaka grins beneath his Kingfisher's Helm.
This Dragon would not be gloating and bragging after this fight, whatever the outcome.
In common
'Ho, Great Snake, this little Bird has a vicious beak, ware Thee!'
Uvaka continues his attack, hoping to put the thing out before he himself succumbs to it's claws and teeth.
Uvaka laughs heartily through the pain from the acid even now burning his skin through his armor.
Such a Fight! Pity Azreth wasn't here to see, his younger brother would have loved to se this one!

OoC:As before, using Ki Strike and Increased Multiplier as often as possible until they abilities are expended.All attacks are 'Thrust' as before: +2 to hit, -1 damage. ( You have the numbers, Jemal).

Edited for speech color.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

OODM: I'ld actually prefer it if nobody used coloured text, please.


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

Arena Courtyard (not by Marriot)

"I could use some healing, if you don't mind," Durin'dal said respectfully.  "Also, those people mediating, who are they?"

Durin'dal watches the windows until the halfling moves on to take them to the store and to a room.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 14, 2003)

Stone room:
Marcus returns his bow to his quiver, and takes a rag from a pouch to clean the bood from his sword. He inspects it to make sure there are no pits or cracks, sheaths it, and then moves into the halfling's room to study potential opponents.


----------



## Starman (Feb 16, 2003)

Arena Courtyard:

"Bah, only cowards need healing," Thakk says. He moves over to the moniters to observe the battles.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

OODM: Corlon needs to post then I'll update.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

_where is he this time..._ Corlon thinks as he listens for anyone to shoot.

listen, shoot flamebolt, turn invisible, move.

third round of combat correct? only 7 more rounds of speed after that then.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

ROOM A - (You can't ready 2 actions, so i'll assume you ready the firebolts)
Corlon listens as he looks around, and again hears some chanting.  Firing his bolts in that direction they sail through the air and all strike the wall.  With a sudden tingling along his spine Corlon becomes visible, but nothing else happens.

Room B - 
Astaldo steps backwards and fires at his opponent, but both attacks miss.
The celestial, shaking its head at astaldos words, charges forwards, its wings flapping powerfully to propel it quickly across the distance, and swings its mighty sword, leaving a painful cut alon Astaldo's arm as he barely manages to dodge backwards to keep his head in tact. (15 damage)

Room C - EMPTY

Room D - 
Uvaka pokes at the great beast with his gladius, but can't seem to get through its scales as it retaliates with a bite of its own, which connects (12 damage), and 2 swipes of its claws which Uvaka feels clang off of his armour.

Courtyard/Stone Room - All who request healing are scrutinized by the halfling for a moment, who then easily heals all the wounds (Unless you're evil.) with what seems to be great ease, not even breaking a sweat.
"I don't usually deal with the meditating whatever they are, I find them rather strange.  I beleive they are monks, but am not certain." She says to Durin'dal in response to his query.


----------



## electric-ant (Feb 17, 2003)

ARENA COURTYARD - KALAIS

(Kalais requested healing, and thanks the halfling when she's done.)

"Excellent, thank you. I'd be interested to see The Store, and it would definitely be of benefit to locate a room for myself."

OOC: Wow, I totally can't remember my character's voice, so 'scuse his changing speech patterns, please.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 17, 2003)

Courtyard:
Marcus nods in appreciation for the healing, but doesn't say too much.


----------



## Rino (Feb 17, 2003)

ROOM B - Astaldo vs Celstial

"lets see if u can dogde this" 

astaldo fires 3 arrows at the celstial and if he can he takes a 5ft stap back [no AOO, got close combat shot]


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Arena Courtyard:

"Thank you for the healing, friend.  I am interested in this 'store' and a room, as well.  What serves as currency here?"  Durin'dal asks, still have paying attention to the screens.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 17, 2003)

Room A-I keep forgetting to do this

what do you mean readying two actions?
On my round I just use three actions, listen, flamebolt, and invisible.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2003)

Maleficus gives a slight smile at his victory over his opponent, even as he vanishes out of the Arena.  As he appeared outside, the confidence that seemed to have radiated from him vanished, and he took on the appearance of a weakling, a fool, someone of very little experience.

Playing his part, he looks around with curious eyes, asking every so often to a passer by who might look like competition what is a dragon or a goblin.  Upon approaching Marcus, Durin'dal, and the rest, he stops upon hearing questions about the store, and gets a little closer while listening in on the conversation.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.


IC:Uvaka is astounded at missing the Dragon 5 times. Still, he must have slipped in some of the blood from the thing. The next series of hits would be more true.

OoC: Attack with all 5 hits, using remaining Ki Critical and Increased Multiplier as before.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *Room A-I keep forgetting to do this
> 
> what do you mean readying two actions?
> On my round I just use three actions, listen, flamebolt, and invisible. *




Except you're having to wait for your opponents turn to hear him, as he does't cast spells on YOUR turn.  Therefore you have to ready an action for when you DO hear him.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 18, 2003)

ah, tricky tricky.

but can't I listen for him breathing during my turn?

ah, nm, I'll just keep doing what I"m doing.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 19, 2003)

OK, I hate cluttering up the IC thread with OOC stuff, but hows this sound: If you use Listen as a partial action (can take place of a Move or a Standard), I'll let you listen all round (Both your turn and his), meaning if you hear him on YOUR turn, you can take the 2 actions, and if not you can smack him with your readied action but not go invisible.  Sound fair?

(Never let it be said I'm not open to compromise.
It may sometimes be true, but never let it be said anyways..  )

In other news, we're waiting on... OH, me.  ok, Update: 

IC: 

Room A - Corlon listens intently, trying to find his invisible opponent, but doesn't hear anything for a few seconds, until he hears some low chanting off to the side.  Turning quickly he flings his firebolts, and 1 of them hits what is (Assumedly) the caster, while the others splatter against walls, leaving more scorch marks.  The Cleric groans in pain but manages to finish his chant, though nothing seems to happen... It dawns on Corlon that his opponent may be either healing himself or improving his own abilities.

Room B - Astaldo fires 3 arrows at the Celestial, stepping backwards as he does so, 2 of the arros slice across the mans flesh, drawing blood, and the 3rd flies mere inches to the side, narrowly missing its wings.  wincing, the angel clasps his sword and concentrates for a second, his form suddenly becoming blurry before he steps forward to again get into melee range.

Room D - Uvaka, apparently attempting to make up for his recent ineptness, unleashes a flurry of devastating strikes, inflicting multiple bloody wounds on the Dragons hide.  Hissing in pain, the dragon swnigs with both its claws, but both are deflected, unfortunately Uvaka is somewhat distracted by them, and is unable to avoid the dragons mouth as it bites down hard (20 damage) and then with a mighty flap of its powerful wings, heads into the air, flying upwards into the darkness and chuckling as it shakes its unfortunate victim around.
(OOC: You can attack from this position, OR try to get out.  If you attack you're at -4 to hit b/c of the awkward positioning, but if you break free you may fall onto the floor, now about 70-80' below you.)
You have No more Increased Multiplier, or Ki Damage, all used up (Rather effectively, though.. 2 max damage criticals can be painful.)


----------



## Rino (Feb 19, 2003)

Room B - Astaldo vs Celstial

Astaldo fires again 3 arrows, and takes a 5ft stap back


----------



## Corlon (Feb 20, 2003)

Room A - short guy vs. annoying cleric

Corlon casts blur on himself, then he casts alter self to become the tallest he can, and become a female.

ooc:...for all the characters that think this is strange, just wait


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2003)

OoC:I assume that you took my Tortoise School's +4 vs, Grabs in to account, as you seem a very detail oriented DM <compliment>.
Ouch, BTW...
I'm not sure how the Dragon has hold of me, am I in it's Jaws? 
Can I use my 'Parry', which is what I will do against it's Bite attack...which seems impossible, as I am in it's jaws. What is the AC of Dragon Mouth, anyways?
I will Parry the bite if possible, though that seems an unrealistic option, as I think I am dangling from it's mouth.Oh well, it's not like I don't Crit more often that not.Could I use Parry to Thrust my sword inside it's mouth, as if to pry it's jaws apart<keeping it from clamping down on me i.e. Bite attack>, rolling vs. it's bite? I will do so if possible, in which case I think the 'Thrust' would count, though at the -4 that you mentioned.
Seeing as it isn't really the time or opportunity for drinking a 10 pack of cure light wounds potions, so here goes.

IC:  Uvaka continues his assault against the Dragon, using 'Thrust' attacks on every attack.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 20, 2003)

OOC- If I may make a suggestion, perhaps have 2 threads?  Once for the rooms which can be restarted as needed when the posts rack up and another for IC interaction outside of the arena?

Furthermore, would anyone like to know what the parry feats are exactly (they're frmo a Dragon issue)?  I had them typed up for another arena player who was looking for a character.  If you do, just say so in the OOC thread or here with your email addresses.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2003)

OODM: Sollir, that's what I'm planning.  This is just for the 'starting' fights, and after that THIS thread will be the ARENA (courtyard/store/etc), and I'll have a different thread for the battlegrounds (Probably named... aptly enough.. "The Battlegrounds").  Also I'll be starting a new "Arena" Thread each IC Week.  

IDM: 

Room A: Corlon becomes a blurry, 5' tall woman, and hears some more chanting, this time very faintly and farther away.  A few seconds later, he hears "What the.."

Room B: Astaldo fires again, his first arrow travelling right through where the Celestials shoulder seemed to be before he caught on to the glamer, his next arrow lodging in the Angels throat and sending him to his knees, coughing up blood as Astaldo's last arrow lands in his chest, knocking him backwards to the floor.  Looking up with regret in his eyes he tries to say something, but his eyes close before he can get it out.
THe room blurs for a moment, and Astaldo appears in the stone room (You know which one) in the courtyard, and hears voices outside.
ROOM B DONE 

Room D: (Yes I thought of all that, and factored it in... NO you can't parry, though I"ll give you a +2 to your opposed grapple/escape artist check if you use your swords to pry yourself free, b/c of the situation.)
Uvaka begins thrusting her sword into the dragons maw, drawing deep lines across it's guns and crashing through some scales.  Shrieking in pain, the dragon opens its mouth and Drops its prey.  grabbing onto the dragons leg, he is unfortunately unable to hang on(Failed Reflex save by 1) and begins his plummet to the ground, 80 feet below. (29 falling damage + 6 subdual.. Total damage Uvaka has taken: 98 + 6 subdual. He's Still able to move, but is in a lot of pain.)
FORTUNATELY, he was abl to land on his side, and doesn't hear any of his potions smash.

Courtyard - The Halfling looks at the gathered and says "The store uses Gold, just as you are likely used to, and _they_ often reward people with Gold for winning in battles.  You're gonna LOVE the store, it's got EVERYTHING you could need."  She sees Maleficus approach "Nice match, we're just waiting for the rest to finish Then I'll show you all around."

OODM: OH btw, I've got that Dragon Mag, so I know what all the parry feats do, I'll keep an eye on it all myself.


----------



## Rino (Feb 22, 2003)

STONE ROOM- astaldo

astaldo returns his bow to the quiver. walks towards the halfing "a very good day, lady/sir  (couldn't realy figure out if the halfing is a male of female) halfing, can u tell me; why am i here and why did i had to kill that angel??"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

sorry bout that.. The halfling's female.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:Ouch...Well, it is true that you can only drink 1 potion per round, right? If I can drink more, I will...Otherwise, since I think that I am about to get fried again by Acid...

IC:Uvaka pulls his 3-Ball Bola, casting it at the hovering Dragon, hoping to snare it's Wings.

Perhaps the Hummingbird God had his eyes cast elsewhere, or perhaps it was finally Uvaka's time to perish once and for all.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Waiting on the corlon-like, blurry cross-dressing halfling.

In Other Words: Paging Corlon.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 24, 2003)

What do you mean cross dressing, this goes way beyond cross dressing 
hmm,  facination or kazzap again...
Room-A:  5' tall woman/male halfling vs. very confused cleric guy

IC: facinate (perform [seductive dancing] +22).


----------



## Rino (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: damn 7 arrows and we got one celestial down

this can also been seen as an UP, but the rest of the guys dont post


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

OODM: Whoops, missed that post of yours, Corlon..
Sorry for the delay everyone, I should've had this up two days ago.  TO apologize for all the times I've done this, as soon as the current battles are done I'll give you each experience for 1 CR ABOVE the one you defeated.

IDM: 
Room A - Corlon starts dancing, but as he moves around, finds out the hard way that it didn't work, as he gets smackered with a mace (7 damage)

Room B - DONE/Empty

Room C - DONE/Empty

Room D - Uvaka silently prays that the Hummingbird god is smiling down upon him as he sees the Dragon take another deep breath, in preparation for finishing off its oponent, stranded 80 feet below it seemingly waiting for death to come.  Taking up his Bola, Uvaka flings with all his might, knowing that this may very well be the last attack he ever makes, and putting all his faith in his weapon.  As the bola twirls through the air unerringly flying at the dragon, it suddenly realized the possible dangers and turned its head to release its acidic breath upon the bola, but misses by a hair.  The bola finishes it long flight by wrapping around the Dragons left wing.  
As its eyes widen with terror, the dragon begins its fatal plunge to death, bellowing in defiance before it finally smashes into the ground with an earth-shaking crunch, nearly topling the amazed and releived warrior, who was filled with a sudden sense of pride at doing something he had never heard of before... He had just slain a dragon single handedly, and this thought was foremost on his mind as he appeared in the stone room, the bola laying on the ground in front of him and a voice in his ears.
"Congratulations, dragonslayer, you have proven yourself worthy.  We expect great things from you. Now go, mingle with your fellow great warriors."

Courtyard - Those watching the battle are momentarily stunned as the Large figure in Pitted Full Plate wielding exotic weaponry dissapears from the room after slaying the dragon, and the hallings voice breaks the mood a few seconds later, with a single "Wow.."

OODM: Congratulations to the luckiest man alive, you've just beaten my dragon...
Don't try it again or i'll kick your ass. 
hehe.
SO, Corlons battle is last.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 27, 2003)

Room-A:  5' tall failed facinator/devious halfling vs.  cleric with a mace.
ooc:  good will save and shot past the bluriness... I guess I'll just have to shoot him.

I'm supposing I can see him, if I can I'll turn invisible, shoot him (for sneak attack, with firebolt) and then move away as far as I can from him.  If I can't see him, I'll shoot, then turn invisible, then move away.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

ROOM A - Corlon, unable to see his oponent, fires directly ahead of him, and is amazed when he smells searing, burnt flesh and the Cleric appears ahead of him, mace raised over his head and a look of puzzled pain on his face. "But.. you.." The man gasps and falls backwards, slumping to the floor as Corlon dissapears, appearing next to a VERY exhausted looking figure in pitted black armour and weilding fairly strange weaponry (Visible are a Bola, 2 strange looking Short swords, and some strange metal circular disk.)

Allright, you're all ready.  I'll work XP into my next post, and you're all free to move around the Courtyard now.  I'll just wait until everyone's together before the Halfling lady shows you around.

OODM: 
BAD DICE, STOP GIVING THE PLAYERS CRITS!!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

OoCamn, I wanted to get a Scale, he takes a souvenier from his worthy opponants...Oh well  

IC: Uvaka staggers to someplace where he can sit down, pulling his satchel around and beginning to drink quite a few Cure Light Wounds Potions...

OoC:I will drink until I am at full HP.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> * appearing next to a VERY exhausted looking figure in pitted black armour and weilding fairly strange weaponry (Visible are a Bola, 2 strange looking Short swords, and some strange metal circular disk.)
> *




Waht?


----------



## Starman (Feb 28, 2003)

Thakk will walk over to Uvaka. He pounds his right fist on his chest and then holds it out toward Uvaka.

"You are a fine warrior. I congratulate you on your victory."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Waht? *




Exactly what it says.  You dissapear from the fight with the cleric and reappear in a smaller stone room with a doorway, next to the above-described person.
Which part don't you get?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Exactly what it says.  You dissapear from the fight with the cleric and reappear in a smaller stone room with a doorway, next to the above-described person.
> Which part don't you get? *




ohhhhh, it sounded like I dissapeared cause I was invisible, and then I appeared next to the above-described person.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC: 
Corlon - Sorry about the confusion, hope its ok now.

OK, You're ALL done your fights now. *YEAH*

XP in reverse order of the way you won.
Corlon - CR 9(+1)=10= 1800 XP
Uvaka - CR 10(+2)=12= 3600 XP (whoa)
Astaldo - CR 10(+1)=11= 2400 XP 
Marcus - CR 10(+1)=11= 2400 XP
Maleficus - CR 9(+1)=10= 1800 XP
Durin'dal - CR 10(+1)=11= 2400 XP
Kalais - CR 10(+1)=11= 2400 XP
Thakk - CR 9(+1)=10= 1800 XP

Pls everyone keep track of your own XP and e-mail me when you've got enough to lvl up.
I know some of you have a bit more XP than others. *coughUVAKAcough*, but I'll try to keep it as even as possible, and with the randomness of your enemies, it should eventually be fairly even.

IC: 

The Halfling priestess moves away from the screen-wall, which is only depicting one battle.. between 2 drow elves onboard a ship at sea, which seems to not be drawing anyones attention.  A man walks by, seeing the drow, and harumphs as if it is not a new development.  

The priestess moves to uvaka as he is unstoppering his first potion.  "Great warrior, do not waste your resources.  Please allow me the honour of healing your wounds."  She turns to speak to Corlon as he appears  "And yours as well, if you wish."  She looks at the rest as she awaits the answers of the recent arrivals.  "Once you have all been taken care of, I shall begin the tour."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

Uvaka removes his Kingfisher's Helm, revealing
dark features, his lips and nose bedecked with silver rings, his cheeks Scarred with swirling Symbols.
'Greetings, I am Uvaka Vohkt, late of Tyrella, Abolundia, Jewel of Moig Dhur, the Land of Sorrow.
Well met.'

**********
To the Priestess: 'I would be very grateful for your aid, Sister.'

After being healed, Uvaka will make his way around the Room, taking in the various Gladiators.


----------



## Rino (Mar 1, 2003)

astaldo checks how deep his wound is and walks towards the halfing: " i sure would like some healing if its not to much." (ooc: only 15hp)

when healed: "thank you, lady"

then looks around and who does he see?


----------



## Corlon (Mar 1, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *'Greetings, I am Uvaka Vohkt, late of Tyrella, Abolundia, Jewel of Moig Dhur, the Land of Sorrow.
> Well met.*




ooc:  Was that to me?  I'll suppose it was, if it wasn't I'll edit it out later.

IC:  "Greetings to you to, I'm Corlon," says Corlon with a grin, "no titles, just your plain music playing halfling."

Then Corlon turns to the priestess, "Any aid you can give me would be appreciated, giant collums of flame really do hurt."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

OoC: It was to you and the Priestess, Corlon, sorry for the unclear address.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

With a few soft prayers, the priestess easily heals Corlon, Uvaka, and Astaldo's wounds, then offers to take any who wish it on a tour.  "I can show you the rooms, the battlefield entrances, and the store.. Or you can just stay around here and hang out with these guys." She gestures to the Demon, the naked meditating monks, and a large sleeping form on the far side which seems to be the biggest thing in the courtyard, and the light is reflecting off of its scales brightly.. making it dificult to tell exactly what it is (Well, for those who weren't there earlier to see what it is..)


OOC: I never realized exactly how good this cleric would be.. she's one I actually made using a prestige class from a dragon (Radiant servant of Pelor), and is the same lvl as you guys.  She's barely used up a quarter of her healing potential so far.  SO I guess you guys know who to keep as a friend, eh?


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

Durin'dal shrugged his shoulders and says, "I'd prefer that we not 'hang around' anymore.  I am interested in the store and the rooms, as well as seeing these battlefields."

"Has there be a large influx of 'nu-bees' before today?" Durin'dal asked of the cleric.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

"Oh, we get a new batch every year or so like this.  There are sometimes singles apart from the yearly influx, but I beleive you should be the only newbies for a while." The Priestess says "OH goodness me, How rude I don't believe I've introduced myself."  She turns to face you all "I am Alise, it is a pleasure to meet you all, and I look forward to seeing you in more action.  You all have the makings of fine champions.  Now, are there any other questions, or should I start with the store?"


----------



## Corlon (Mar 3, 2003)

"I'd like to see the store.  What exactly do we pay with?  Credit, normal currency, or some other type of payment?  And can we earn money by battling?"  Corlon pauses for a second, "oh yes, and is there anyone that you advise we stay away from?"


----------



## Corlon (Mar 3, 2003)

"Thanks for showing us around like this.  With what do we pay the store in, and how do we earn it?" Corlon pauses for a second, "and...is there anyone you advise we stay away from?"


----------



## Rino (Mar 4, 2003)

astaldo heares someone asking questions to the female halfing and walks to the two. ??" that would be good to know who to stay away from" 

to the halfing "when are we expected to fight in the arena again, so i can prepare myself the fight.

to the man who just asked the halfing for information "  hello , I'm astaldo, former crusader for Corellon Larethia. since we are going to be here some time a would liked to know who you are

edit: better??


----------



## Corlon (Mar 4, 2003)

ooc:  okay, _now_ I see why you don't like colored text Jemal


----------



## Corlon (Mar 4, 2003)

double post


----------



## Starman (Mar 4, 2003)

Thakk will follow and listen to the halfling. He keeps to himself and stays to the back of the crowd that is gathering around her. Sizing these people up, he wonders when his next chance to get in the arena will be. He glances at the dragon again.

_What an honor it would be to battle such a magnificent creature. Some day I will have my turn_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2003)

Maleficus was stunned a little, perhaps for a about a millisecond after being addressed, "So, you mean-*all* those who wish to view can watch other arena fighters in combat?"  All the while, he thinks in his mind, _I suppose this game then will be a bit tougher than I had imagined, oh well..._

Maleficus eyes the demon as well as the rest as the cleric answers his question, then says, "I'm quite sorry, pardon me, I forgot to introduce myself...My name is Maleficus the Mage, but you can simply call me Maleficus, or Mal, or whatever you perfer."  The halfling smiles broadly before continuing, "I'd like to take the tour as well, if you don't mind."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2003)

Alise shakes her head "My you newbies certainly have many questions, don't you.. You are much more detail-oriented than most who come through here.. That should serve you well." She smiles and then begins answering your questions as she walks towards the largest 'exit' in the courtyard walls.
"The store deals in Gold, just as most Prime Material stores do.  If you currently have a non-gold form of currency, They'll be able to exchange it for you easily.  And there are many forms of gaining money, such as winning battles, which usually will get you a prize from the Watchers.. or Elders or Greater beings.. whatever you want to call them, I've heard many names for them.  ANYWAYS, that was off the topic.  Aside from prizes, some people bet on battles taking place, though I personally dislike the habit and don't participate in such things." She says with a slightly disdainful sniff.
"You could also enchant items, if you are good at such things, and sell them to the store.. they're always willing to buy new magical items.  And there are probably other arrangements you could make around here to earn money from others.  I've been offered money by people to make sure I save healing for them once they come out of the battlegrounds, and I know some who have asked for enchantments to be placed on them before they enter the battlegrounds.. Though finding someone to do it for a reasonable fee is often quite a taxing endeavour.

The only people I'ld advise you to stay away from are the DemonLord.. you saw him on the throne.. and his followers.  The rest of them are either fairly weak or more-or-less honourable.

In your quarters, once you have established yourself, the Greater Beings will leave a paper telling you when your next scheduled battle is, what type of battle.. single, team, or free for all.. and who the other participants are.  Whenever you return from a battle, you will find a similar piece of paper detailing the next battle.  On another note, feel free to leave anything you don't wish to carry with you in your quarters, the Greater Beings make sure they are very safe, and nobody can get into or out of them without the permission of the rooms rightful inhabitant.

You can, of course, challenge people to a battle if you become angry at them, want to test yourself, or just become bored... if you ever feel like fighting, just find someone who's willing to fight you, and go to the battlegrounds.  There is usually a free room.
Of course the Greater Beings don't reward these un-scheduled fights with prizes, so if you want some form of monetary reward for them, I'ld suggest working that out with your opponent before hand.

And finally, YES any who wish can watch at those screens a combat that is going on.  I don't know why, but I do know that there are several beings who do so regularly.. to keep an eye on the abilities of the opposition, you know, or to keep track of a battle that there are bets on."

She finishes speaking and looks around as you approach the largest Arch (all Doorways are open arches except for individual beings quarters, which are simple wooden doors.)  "Are there any other questions or would you like to go inside and look around before we move on?"  She asks with an air that says she has done this countless times before.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 5, 2003)

"well, I'd like a look around, but I can always come back later... What do you guys want?" Corlon asks to the other "newbies" in the group.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

"Well I'm for moving on and establishing rooms and visiting the store," Durindal said.  "Granted, I don't know how much use the store will be, unless we received gold for the matches we were just in.  Perhaps it's noted at the store or elsewhere."


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2003)

"Move on," says Thakk.


----------



## Rino (Mar 9, 2003)

"let's see and find out", says astaldo


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 9, 2003)

"I wouldn't mind looking around a bit,"  The halfling's eyes betray his curiosity to the rest, "However, I would like to take a look at my quarters soon as well."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 10, 2003)

"and another question..." Corlon asks hesitantly as he looks around, "what happened to the man I killed to get in here, does he just die forever?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2003)

"So we can have buffs before the fight starts?  Is there any limit to them?  Says Maleficus as the gears start turning in his head.

In response to Corlon's comment, _Death..._, the halfling pauses, _I hadn't thought about that...Oh well..._


----------



## Rino (Mar 11, 2003)

astaldo walks away from the group in search of his quarters. 
if he walks by the shop he will go in there and looks around if he can find something that might come in handy.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

"The matches you just finished were different than most in 2 ways.  First, if you die in most matches, you will be brought back.  In the qualifying rounds, death is final.  Secondly, when you win a match in the battlegrounds, you win gold as a reward.  In the qualifying round, though, your reward is entrance into the Arena." Alise gesture forwards, towards the archway. "The store is just through here, you are free to browse if you wish.  Once finished, head over there." She points to a nearby door "and I shall get you set up with rooms.  Those who want rooms now, come with me."

With that, she starts walking towards the door with those that don't want to look in the store.

Those that DO look in the store find a humongous place, with several sections dedicated to different things.  ON one side are Weapons, Armour Shields, Wands, Staves, Rods, and Rings.

 When you turn around to look at the OTHER half, you see that it is filled with various nic-naks.  Helms, brooches, bots, belts, etc, etc.
And straight ahead is a counter, behind which on large shelves you can see racks upon racks of potions and Scrolls.  Everything you can see has a label beside it, telling its properties.

OODM: Anything in the DMG/PHB/Psi-Handbook is here.  IF you want something else, 'look for it' by asking about it.


----------



## Starman (Mar 11, 2003)

Thakk peeks into the store and grunts at the immense amount of gear and equipment available. He looks down at Khazad and says, "Let's get our room, friend. I want to see where I will be sleeping." He steps back and follows Alise to the rooms.


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

"I would be interested in seeing the rooms first, for I haven't the coin on me to shop in the store." Durindal said.  He follows Alise to the area for the rooms.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2003)

Uvaka muses to himself and then speaks up
'So that Black Dragon that I killed is truly dead, eh? Well , Good Riddance...He had little Honor in his method of combat."

Uvaka looks to the Golden Dragon, then walks the distance to the great Golden Beast.
Clearing his throat, the Abolundian Gladiator addresses the Great Wyrm.
' Greetings, Golden Lord. I regret that the first meeting I had with one of your Kin, however base and degenerate, was with that cur that I dispatched in the Arena. I am Uvaka Vohkt, late of the Tyrellan Arena in Abolundia, in the far-removed world, Moig Dhur."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 15, 2003)

The halfling takes a peak into the store, then follows on with the cleric to their rooms.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 15, 2003)

"I'll look in the store some other time," Corlon says as he follows Alise towards the rooms.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

Alise leads the majority of you to the rooms, and as she opens the door, there is a long hallway. walking down it, she comes across a few empty doorways and motions towards them. "The first person to enter one of these rooms will have that room asigned to themself.  After that, none but yourself or the Greater Beings can allow someone inside.  Also, Once you are assigned to a room, you cannot enter any other room without permission.  If you need anything else, My room is number 278, If I'm not in the courtyard I should be in there."

Meanwhile Uvaka strikes across the courtyard, to the Great Golden Wyrm that lays alone at one end.  As he comes within a hundred feet, a single, enormous eye opens and sizes him up, listening to his speech without blinking.  
When he is finished she shifts her massive head slightly to face him, and a deep yet soothing voice fills his head, though she is making no sound other than soft, deep, steady breathing.

"Greetings to you as well, Uvaka Vohkt of Moig Dhur.  I am Jayel'egar, mistress of gold.  Your dispatching of the Black one was impressive for a humanoid.  Most would expect me to be angry at them for killing one of my kind, but the false ones are evil, and are not even the same species as the true dragons, known to you lesser beings as Metalic Dragons." 
The great dragon sniffs once in obvious distaste of the 'false ones', or chromatic dragons.
"You and your companions are obviously more powerful than most of the new comers we have had in recent years.  I take it Alise has been seeing to your needs?"

OODM: good news and bad news.
The Good news: My computers working again.
The Bad news:  When I got my computer fixed, all of my files were deleted, so I no longer have the copies of your characters.  I'm sorry to do this but I'm going to need you all to e-mail me your characters again.  If anybody doesn't have a copy of their own character (And why wouldn't you?) tell me via e-mail and we'll figure out a way to recreate it as close to it was before as possible.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

OoC: Er...my comp hasn't arrived yet (Tues, or Wed hopefully. I'm @ work now on one here).
I hope that my old HD is intact, or I have no copy of him either...er.

IC: Greetings and well met, Great Jayel'Egar.
Well, I feel even better now about killing so Vioe a creature. As to the Cleric, she has been very helpful, yes. I would not presume to disturb your Contemplation any longer, and I should take stock of this place further, so I bid you Good Day."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 18, 2003)

"Thank you very much, I appreciate your assistance."  The halfling bows, and then waves a formal goodbye to the rest of the group, looks the most inconspicuous doorway-if possible, notes its number and then enters.  While within the room, he looks for the slip of the paper that notes his next match, and begins to relax within its confines for a moment.

OOC-Glad to find you have your computer working again  My char's stats have been sent in again, tell me if you don't get them.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

Durin'dal will pause at each door, deciding which one feels the best to him, then enters.  He will turn to those still in the hall and say, "I look forward to speaking more with all of you after some rest.  I have much to consider.  Alise, you have been most helpful and may visit anytime. That goes for the rest of you as well,  feel free to call on me if you need me."

He will take stock of the room and prepare for rest.


----------



## Rino (Mar 18, 2003)

astaldo finds himself a nice room and tries to find the piece of paper with the schedule. 

if he sees he has much time left he's going to walk around the with a dagger and a potion cure light on him


----------



## Starman (Mar 21, 2003)

Thakk will pick a room and set his backpack of gear down. Khazad pads around and seems to give the room his approval. He curls up in a corner. 

"Stay here and rest, friend. I'm going back to the courtyard."

Khazad gives Thakk a look.

"Don't worry; I won't get in trouble without you."

He grins and heads back to the courtyard.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2003)

Everyone finds that all the rooms look exactly alike.  Once you enter a room, a brief tingling occurs, then ends, and a doorway appears behind you, in the entrance, and on a desk/table to the side appears a sheet of paper.

Room 362 - Maleficus' next match is scheduled for 12 hours from now, and is against a centaur named "Elfangor".
Room 372 - Durin'dal has 15 hours until he has to face Thakk and an elf named "Mahel" in a Free For All.
Room 361 - Thakk has 15 hours until he has to face Durin'dal and an elf named "Mahel" in a Free For All.
(Sorry guys, but I guess we're having the first PC vs PC match pretty soon.)
Room 370 - Corlon apparently faces a goblin named "Gok" in 17 hours
and Uvaka (Once he gets to his room) is facing the Giant "Grolvar"

The sheet of paper also contains a guideline to Battleground battles, how to win, etc. (Assume your character knows basically what we discussed about how the Arena works in the OOC thread.)

Meanwhile, in the Arena...
Jayel'Egar blinks once in acknowledgement and speaks to Uvaka "Very well, good luck in your endeavours." Before returning to rest.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2003)

OOC-Does it say how much "buffing" is allowed before matches?


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 21, 2003)

OOC: What's your email address so I can send you my character?


----------



## Rino (Mar 21, 2003)

astaldo walks back to his room and looks at the schedule and sees he isn't requires soon. he goes back to the courtyard to she what kind of people are walking there. 

after looking around he checks if there are any balltes taking place right now, if any he watches them.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 22, 2003)

_278 for great advice, 278...grr I'm a bard and I can't even think of a simple rhyme_ 
_17 hours, aw cmon, I just got here.  Well, no use complaining, I guess I'll just have to beat this "Gok" as quickly as possible ._ 

With these thoughts Corlon walks out into the courtyard looking for something to do.


----------



## Starman (Mar 22, 2003)

Before heading to the courtyard, Thakk sees his schedule and looks at it. 

_Hmmm...Durin'dal, I believe he was in the group I came in with. I should speak with him._

Thakk goes in search of Durin'dal.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2003)

Durin'dal was in his room, becoming comfortable with his new living conditions.  _A long way from being the Temple champion and Protector_, Durin'dal thought.  A sound at the door brought Durin'dal out of his deep thoughts and he opened the door.  

"Yes?" Durin'dal slowly asked as he opened the door.  He nodded upon seeing Thakk, one he recognized that had arrived at the same time that he did.  "What can I do for you?" Durin'dal asked warmly.


----------



## Starman (Mar 22, 2003)

"I...uh...well..bah, we have to fight later and well...may the best warrior win," Thakk says. He is clearly uncomfortable speaking to Durin'dal. He shifts his feet while crossing and uncrossing his arms.

He thumps his right hand on his chest and holds it out to Durin'dal.

"By Unruuk's hammer!"


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2003)

Durin'dal looked and listened to Thakk who was standing outside his door.  He smiled and said in a deep bass voice, "I am unfamilar with your customs, Thakk, what would be the proper response for me to provide?"

[occ:  Jemal, I can't find the rules for free for alls, I've misplaced the OCC thread or something.  Could you go over the rules again, I want to discuss them with Thakk and strategize.  ]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

my e-mail's jemal@shaw.ca
I'll go searching for the Arena OOC thread and give it a bump so everyone can check out the rules and we can talk about anything that's not clear.


----------



## Starman (Mar 24, 2003)

Thakk gets a puzzled look.

"Uh...we...clasp arms and offer praise to the war god, Unruuk, and ask him to bless our weapon and give us strength."

He thinks for a moment. 

"Unless you don't worship Unruuk. Then I suppose you can say what you want."


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

"Well, Thakk, I serve a war god as well, though his name is Ares.  At the world where I was from, some said that I was offspring of Ares.  I'm not certain that I believed them, for Ares was a great god of war and I could only hope to fight and die well," Durin'dal explains.  

"Speak to me of your god of war, if you would.  Perhaps only the name has changed and we worship the same god?" Durin'dal asks.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

while Durin'dal and Thakk speak, the others look over the rules, etc, finding that it doesn't seem to put a limit to what kind of, or what amount of 'buffing' is allowed.

Astaldo and Corlon head out to the Courtyard for something to do.  Exiting at the same time, they both arrive in time to see one of the Naked human Monks having a heated argument with one of the fiends.  Behind the monk, some of his companions are looking on angrily, and similarily there are a few devils + demons watching from the other side.  From where they stand the two  can't hear what the argument is about though.  Soon the two are yelling at each other, and some of their 'friends' have moved forward and begun yelling, as well.

As Durin'dal is asking about the war god Unruuk, he and Thakk hear shouting from the courtyard, one a normal voice and the other a very low-pitched, evil sounding voice, though they cannot make out what is being said.

The rest in their rooms can hear a faint commotion.

oodm: what're the rest doing?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

Maleficus nods, looking at his paper, then investigates outside, keeping an eye out for a challenge.

(OOC-Question in the OOC thread, sorry for pestering you)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2003)

Maleficus wanders around the courtyard, looking for an opponent roughly his strength level, but otherwise poses as a bumbling idiot.  He intends to slight the person in a rude but unassuming way, trying to provoke them for a fight if possible.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC"New comp finally online woohoo!!

IC: Uvaka will head to the commons to get a look/ ask about this Giant, tryto see what sort he may be.

After, I will get some shut-eye and then practice a bit in my room with my swords.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 26, 2003)

Corlon will move in closer and see what this is all about.
"I wonder what this is all about" he says.


----------



## Starman (Mar 29, 2003)

Thakk's head jerks toward the commotion. 

"Unruuk can wait. I must see what's going on."

He turns and jogs toward the courtyard, keeping his hand near his weapon in case he needs it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

As the crowd gathers around the argument, they find that it seems to be about the fact that the fiend was insulting the monks... manhood.  Soon the two of them have decided to have it out in the arena, but decide to not involve their groups, so they turn and start asking the crowd for volunteers to help them teach the other a lesson.

Any takers for a team battle?

(And for any of the morbidly curious, the monk's just under average size..)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

Maleficus raises his hand up meagerly...and offers his services to the fiend with a slight bow.

"Of course, I would have to be compensated for my services, mighty one."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

ooc:  being a halfling puts things in perspective 

IC:  "This seems like an opportunity to test my skills in a team battle, I offer my services to you, sir <insert name of monk here>"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

ooc: Maleficus is a halfling as well...this is scary...

Maleficus glares at his equally short competitor, rises up one eyebrow, and then looks back towards the fiend, awaiting his reply.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

In response to the halflings glare, Corlon jestures as if to say "He's a fiend, a demon from the outer realms, always evil, like to kill things!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

"The same could be applied for almost anyone here, we're all outerplanars and after all-this is an arena...Well, I take it back, this is The Arena."  The other halfling smirks, "Nothing personal however, you understand-just a choice of preference."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

The fiend, a seven foot tall beast with long sharp claws, a long tail, and sharp spines all over it, laughs in a low, evil hissing voice.  "Little one, you are bold and greedy.  I like it.  What do you say, Efram" He turns to the Monk. "Willing to put your money where your mouth is, you pitiful wretch?  I only hope your GOLD pouch is more impressive than your OTHER sack." The fiend chuckles wickedly.

Setting his lips, the grim monk thanks Corlon for his assistance and moves over to the side, where he picks up a fighting suit (Think Karate outfit, only Red), belt, rings, etc, and puts them on.  He then returns and says "4 thousand pieces of Gold each side, winner take all?" To which the Fiend nods.  Efram turns to Corlon "Let's kick this fiends @ss, and Then we can split the profit?"

The fiend, too, turns to Maleficus "2 thousand gold Enough?"

(If there are no other takers by tommorow, the fight shall commence.. Fiend And halfling vs Monk and halfling.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 29, 2003)

"Two thousand gold is enough, although two thousand gold and an introduction to your...kinsmen...will certainly inspire me to put more effort into it, what do you say?"  The halfling continues to grin, and then readies himself.  "This should be fun."

OOC-Do you want our pre-round buffing spells already or tomorrow?


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

"If you can take care of the fiend, I'll take out the halfling and if either of us finishes we join the other, think that's a good plan?  I just don't think fighting side by side or flanking is such a good idea because I have my own...tactics." Corlon says the Efram.


----------



## Rino (Mar 29, 2003)

alstaldo walks around the courtyard and asks to some people about who to look out for and dont get trouble with. he also tries to find out more about why te monk and the fiend are mad at each other (gangs of somekind).


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Uvaka smiles at the escalating confrontation. This place is Heaven, fight all you want and you never truly Die.
Staying out of the shaping team-Battle, Uvaka does as he intended, he tries to get a look at the Giant that he will be fighting.


----------



## Starman (Mar 30, 2003)

Thakk approaches the monk. He pounds his fist on his chest and extends his fist out.

"I am Thakk, son of Durok, and I pledge myself and my companion Khazad to you in battle against this foul beast."


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2003)

Durindal will follow Thakk out of his room to see the commotion.  When he sees the arguing and side choosing, he takes several strides away from the fiends and to the side of the monks.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 30, 2003)

muahahaha, more for the side of good...
wait, Jemal, what happens if the teams are uneven, are some people kicked out or is one team just horribly outnumbered?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

oodm: That won't be a problem around here, as you'll soon find out, Corlon.  There's not usually a lack of ready opponents unless the person wanting to fight is one of the more powerful (the Demon-king, Dragon, and some of the larger giants are pointed out as formidable opponents by any who are asked).

IDM: 
Astaldo finds that the monk and fiend are indeed old enemies, each part of their particular gang.  They are two of the three largest gangs (Each having about 1-2 dozen members), and the third is a group of holy men (and women), including the halfling Alise.  He finds that there are many powerful foes to watch out for, including several members of each of the gangs, a tribe of giants (various types, though they work together), and of course the great wyrm who sits, still sunning itself at the other end of the courtyard, barely sparing a glance at the commotion.

Uvaka asks a few people and soon finds that one of those who has joined the Fiends team is his quarry, the Giant Grolvar.. who appears to be a fearsome Stone Giant.

Once the teams have been chosen, it is generaly decided to meet in 20 minutes, to give everyone time to ready themselves.
Fiendish: Grolvar, Chazar(Fiend), Maleficus, and Calim(A Drow with a staff) who wears no armour.
Shao-lin: Thak& Khazad, Durin'dal, Corlon, Efram(Monk)

Chazar and Efram put up the money on a pedastal in the room, and it dissapears.  It will reappear when the winners come out.

(OK, here's where you do your buffing, and buying the True Res insurance if you can afford it and want it. Post what you want here, and if you want to ask someone other than yourself for help with something, go ahead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2003)

1 minute before the match begins Maleficus takes out a scroll whispers words of arcane power to himself, seemingly disappearing into thin air. (Improved Invisibility from scroll).  Then reads off another scroll (Cat's Grace).  He then improves his magical vision (See Invisibility on himself and Chazar)

Then, 3 rounds before the match begins, he casts Mage Armor on himself.  Then Haste on himself, the two fiends, and the drow (if he wants it).


----------



## Corlon (Mar 30, 2003)

"Anyone have any spells I could use, such as improved invisibility or improved invisibility.
I've got blurs, alter selves, and mage armors for those who want them."

Corlon will then cast blur and mage armor on himself.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

The monk shakes his head at Corlon's question.  "Perhaps one of these two may" He says motioning to Durindal and Thakk "but I haven't any Magic power."  He waits until right before you guys are about to go in, and then pulls a potion from his belt (there are 2 there) and drinks it.  "Haste.  The other is a curative potion" he says to your glances.  He then whispers something his left ring dissapears, then he dissapears.  

Meanwhile, Maleficus, Chazar, Grolvar(A giant, not a fiend) and Calim are readying themselves.  Grolvar gets out a piece of cloth and holds it in his right hand while his left holds a very large club made of some sort of stone.  Calim accepts Maleficus' haste and offers anyone who needs it (Of the fiends, not the other team. *L*) spells of protection from Good and Elements, and flying enchantments.  He then casts a few such on himself and right beforeyou enter enacts a fire shield.  "Leave the large, dumb looking one to me." He says, motioning towards Thakk.  "Is there anything else anyone wants me to do?"
(I gotta go but I don't wanna re-write this, so I'll just finish when I get back, which will be tonight.  Keep up the buffing, cuz when I get back you're going in.  If you want somethign from someone else, ask them (Calim's got a lot of spells, just ask for specific ones and he'll cast whichever of those he's got for you, Maleficus)


----------



## Corlon (Mar 30, 2003)

Corlon twists his ring and dissapears.
He then casts prestidigitation on himself (you've gotta have every possible advantage, right?)


----------



## Starman (Mar 30, 2003)

"I must get my companion. I will be quick," Thakk says to Efram.

He jogs to his quarters and finds Khazad curled up in a ray of sunlight. 

"No time for that, friend. We have a battle."

Khazad's ears perk up. "I was wondering how long it would be before you picked a fight here," he says to Thakk in a language only he can decipher.

"Bah, I didn't pick this one. I merely joined sides."

Khazad rolls his eyes, clearly not believing Thakk.

"We will be fighting a creature of Hell and his minions," Thakk says with a sly grin. Khazad growls.

"Come, friend, they will start without us."

Thakk and Khazad jog back to the courtyard. Once there Thakk will cast Mage Armor and Cat's Grace on himself and the leopard. Right before they enter the battlefield, he casts Haste on himself.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 31, 2003)

"Thank you Calim but I think I'm all fine."  The halfling's voice chimes mysteriously as he remains invisible.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2003)

Durin'dal will offer up his ring of protection +2 as collateral for insurance for this fight.  If he has a taker, he will cast dispel evil on himself then read a scroll of "see invisible."  He will offer his other scroll on the condition that someone replace it later.

OCC:  Sorry I haven't been back to the boards for a while [flu last three days - still ongiong, sucks] I didn't know I volunteered.  Durin'dal won't back down if he was included so I guess we got to the same spot.  If someone will allow the insurance for future payment, he would accept that, otherwise, he'll offer it for collateral.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 31, 2003)

"During'dal, I'd be grateful if I could that scroll of see invisibility you have, I'll make sure to replace it as soon as I can.  Thakk, if you would be so kind as to cast a haste on me, it would grately increase my abilities.  If anyone wants mage armor, alter self, or blur, I can give it to them."


----------



## Starman (Apr 1, 2003)

"Hmmm..." Thakk thinks for a bit and then grunts. He mumbles and gestures and casts Haste on Corlon.

He shifts restlessly from foot to foot eager to get into the fight. His leopard companion, Khazad, sits by him calmly licking his paws.


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

"Of course, here it is," Durin'dal says as he hands over the scroll.  "I could use a blur spell, if you can spare one."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

Fortunately for Durin'dal, Alise is willing to loan him the money for the insurance, with the Ring as collateral.

And so, after the massive amounts of buffer magic flying around, you all enter the room and there is a brief flash of light.

the Fiendish team finds themselves in a field surrounded by redish trees, and Chazar starts to laugh.  "I know this one." he says, and points off to the distance.  "They should be over there."

Elsewhere, the 'good' team appears near a cliff, with a forest of red trees a few hundred feet away, and the cliff goes up as far as they can see, and to either side as well.  The forest seems to always be the same distance from the cliff.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 1, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"They should be over there."*



ooc: oh great
IC:  Corlon casts the blur on druin'dal before they enter the arena.
"Time to make things strange" Corlon says as he makes a piece of the ground purple with yellow stripes and hides near durin'dal, following him (prestidigitation for the purple, and hide +41 with chameleon power ring and such while being invisible).  Then Corlon gets ready to shoot a flamebolt at anyone that comes within sneak attack range and doesn't notice him.
Corlon will also absorb any spells that are cast at him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 3, 2003)

"Hrm, perhaps we should teleport ahead?  Otherwise, let's take up the best speed we can so we'll be able to reach them before they gather their wits about them."  The invisible halfling chides.

OOC-I can already see how it's going to be a bit unfair for players to face each other...not to mention they're prolly stronger than the average NPC.
Also, its really hard to get all the PCs to post around the same time for the same battle...perhaps auto away actions and a deadline on posting our turns for the sake of keeping the game at a steady pace?


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Durin'dal will cast Dispel Evil on himself (though I probably did that just before entering the Arena.  Once they arrive, he will cast Bless (lasts 12 minutes) for the four on his team, then Protection from Evil (lasts 12 minutes).


----------



## Starman (Apr 3, 2003)

"We should head for the trees."

Thakk begins to jog toward the trees, not waiting for a response or seeing if anyone is even following. Khazad lopes along beside him.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 3, 2003)

Corlon will invisibly hide/tail anyone that is moving somewhere, which is currently thak.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 7, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

OODM: Once again, please find someway to tell me which character is yours.. I'm in a lot of games and if you just say "He shoots an arrow" I have to go searching to find out who 'he' is.  Whereas if you were to say "Your Momma shoots an arrow" I would know who to slap upside the head for being a smart-ass. 

IDM: 
Team Fiend (Maleficus, Chazar, Grolvar, Calim)
Calim nods at Maleficus' suggestion "If I knew what it looked like over there I would attempt it.. I suggest we just move quickly.. Um, we should first hide him" He says, pointing at the Giant Grolvar "He kind of draws attention."  Then he begins casting Improved Invisibility on the Giant, who promptly dissapears.
As the last of you dissapears (All invisible now), you hear Chazar say "Everyone come here." And then a rock lifts into the air.
"Follow the rock so we don't get separated." He says as the rock starts to move forward.

Team Monk (Efram, Corlon, Durin'dal, Thakk/Khazad)
Corlon makes the ground purple for about a 5'X5' patch, then hides behind Thakk... Well, he tries to, though soon finds that the big man moves too fast for him to keep up.
Durin'dal starts casting Bless only to see Thakk rush off... Being that Thakk is the only member of his team He could see, he now has a bit of a quandary.
You hear Efram's voice say "Perhaps we should follow the large one with the pet cat.. Corlon, are you around here?"

OODM: Well well, 2 characters out of 10 are visible.. And one of those is blurry.  This could be an interesting time..


----------



## Corlon (Apr 8, 2003)

ooc:  too bad I can see em all, all thanks to my buddie's scroll of see invisibility, I've gotta get that once I level up.  And Jemal, just in case you forgot, I'm invisible, blury, _and_ hiding, ya know, just in case 

"I'm following Thakk, let's all just follow him, I'll be around to shoot some things, don't worry."


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

I read my other scroll of See Invisible previously.

Keia


----------



## Starman (Apr 11, 2003)

If Thakk gets to the trees without incident he will jump (total modifier +53) up as high as he can into one. He waves Khazad up into the tree, as well. Then he attempts to hide as best he can while drawing his bow and nocking an arrow.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2003)

Thakk and Khazad are up a tree, anyone else doing something?  Please Remember those buffs are timed.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 12, 2003)

uh...hide behind a tree while blurry and invisible, ready to flamebolt anyone that comes along.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 12, 2003)

Maleficus takes a rock out of his pocket, "Grolvar, if you don't mind targetting the spellcasters, this should help you.  I'm coating it with a _silence_ spell."  If the giant agrees, the mage pulls out a scroll of silence and starts to enchant the rock, "It's nice having a sorcerous heritage."  He adds, before things go silent.

The halfling then hands the rock to the giant.

OOC-Maleficus will, for the most part, hide (or bravely take the rear-whichever you perfer) behind the rest of his group.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2003)

The giant smiles and says "Better idea." Then holds out his weapon for you to enchant. "Won't loose this."

So you enchant it and then the group starts moving forward completely sliently.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

Durin'dal will fly up 45' into a tree (closer to the clearing that we came from than Thakk and within 60' of Thakk and within sight)and conceal himself as best as he is able.

Once any of his foes are closer than 60', Durindal will active his boots and fly down to the attack, hopefully with surprise.  Details of the attack to follow once it occurs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 14, 2003)

Maleficus (OOC)

OOC-I'll note that the group: Fiend should be moving pretty quickly with the extra partial action granted by haste, just in case that plays a factor into anything.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 28, 2003)

soon it will be time to shoot people 

EDIT:  worded badly, it sounded extremely critical.


----------



## Rino (Apr 29, 2003)

astaldo walks around the courtyard in search of other celestials and halfcelestials


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2003)

Sorry about the huge delay, all.  I've got it ready now, and highly doubt there will be any more droughts that long.
IDM: 
As team Monk waits in the trees, looking around, the start to get antsy b/c they haven't seen anything... and a Giant shouldn't be hard to notice, even if he IS invisible (only Thakk can't see invisible on your team)

Meanwhile, Calim cast 2 spells on Grolvar, who promptly shrunk down to human size, assured by Calim "Its only temporary".

Since everyone on both sides is hiding, nobody notices each other until Maleficus, looking around, glimpses Durin'dal in a tree only 20 feet ahead of him.  Meanwhile, Corlon sees a now7'tall Grolvar skulking around, and blasts him with a firebolt while he's about 30' away.
Thakk is still 40' behind the front lines, in a tree with Khazad, and Efram is nowhere to be seen.  
All the fiend guys are within sight range of each other.
OODM: This is a list of the characters by Init and who they can see.
Corlon (can see Maleficus, Grolvar, Chazar, and Durin'dal)
Maleficus (can see Corlon, Who just came out  of hiding to shoot the firebolt, Durin'dal, and his own team.)
Grolvar
Efram 
Durin'dal (can see Corlon, Chazar, and Grolvar)
Thakk+Khazad (can see Corlon)
Calim 
Chazar


----------



## Corlon (May 1, 2003)

ooc:  Did I catch him by surprise...cause if I didn't, this is kind of a waste of time :-d

Corlon quickly spins behind a tree and hides while he activates his ring of invisibility.


----------



## Corlon (May 8, 2003)

U
B
S

St
Ri
Ke
S

Ag
Ai
N


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2003)

Rino?  Starman? Keia?  Sollir?  You guys still around or what?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 21, 2003)

Maleficus snaps his fingers, a wand appearing, and attempts to hit Corlon with it twice, and then moves back, trying to gain cover.

(Two enervations, note that he doesn't have a distraction and so can't hide from me, Maleficus will move to get into a shooting position if necessary before hand, but otherwise uses his move to duck behind something or someone.)


----------



## Corlon (May 21, 2003)

but I turned invisible...oh wait, but you can see invisible..meh

um, yeah, where are you peopel?


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

OOC: I'm here, just waiting on others in the initiative order to declare before I did.

Now that some foes are in sight, Durin'dal will activate his boots of speed, invoke Divine Might (+8 Str) and charge Chazar (Assuming I'm within 120' of charge, flying) attacking at +16 to hit, doing 2d4 +1d6 + 20

If he is not within range, he will activate his boots, cast shield, then move 60' to some cover and be within range to attack somone next round.

Currently blurred and hasted.


----------



## Corlon (May 27, 2003)

I'm just going to skip all this hiding, lightning bolt as many as I can.  If striking two or more of them to one of my allies means hurting one of them so be it.

Wait, did I already declare my actions...oh well.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

If Rino and Starman haven't posted by tommorow I'll update the round and do away with them or something.


----------



## Rino (May 28, 2003)

OOC: as far as i know am i not in the fight and wandering around the courtyard looking for a possible opponent, a melee fighter without much speed


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2003)

Thaak and Khazad are still up in the tree waiting to spot the enemy. [Holding Action]


----------



## Corlon (Jun 21, 2003)

U    U
   U    U
B    B
   B     B
S    S
   S    S


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2003)

OODM: Sorry bout the post lack, I'm having trouble working this out online.  IT's not as easy as IRL like I thought it'd be.  I'm sorry to do this but I think I'm gonna have to shut it down, I wasn't as prepared for doing this kinda thing Online as I thought I was.  I apologize to everyone who spent time on it, but I just can't handle it correctly.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2003)

It was worth a shot anyway. I think it had potential, but I can see how it would be tough. Oh well. 

Better luck with future games, Jemal. 

Starman


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Understood.  Thanks for trying - you wouldn't have known for certain unless you did try.  Have fun in other games!

Keia


----------



## Corlon (Jun 23, 2003)

well I sure wouldn't want to run this type of game.

Neat idea though, it might work if you had less players and most of them were on the same side.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 23, 2003)

That's fine, my character was a tad bit broken anyways with Timestop and Wail of the Banshee 

Anyways, since we're all done here:

*Maleficus the Mage, male halfling Brd12:* CR 12; ECL 12; Small-size Humanoid (halfling); HD 12d6+36; hp 86; Init +8; Spd 20 ft; AC 15 (+1 Size, +4 Dex); Melee dagger +8/+3 (1d4-2/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger (thrown) +15/+10 (1d4-2/crit 19-20); Ranged ray +15; SA spells; SQ bardic knowledge, bardic music, halfling traits; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +13, Will +8; Str 6, Dex 18, Con 14 (16), Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 20 (22).
Skills and Feats (90): Concentration (15r) +18, Decipher Script (5r) +7, Escape Artist (15r) +29, Move Silently (15r) +21, Perform (15r) +21, Spellcraft (5r) +7, Tumble (5r) +9, Use Magic Device (15r) +21 (+25 with Scrolls); Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Weapon Focus (ray).
SQ-Halfling Traits (Ex): +2 save vs. fear, +1 attack with thrown weapons.
Equipment: See below.

Bard Spells per Day (3/5/5/4/3)
Bardic Spells Known (6/4/4/4/3)
0-Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1-Grease, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Silent Sound (BoEM) (Close Range Ray, 5d6 sonic damage, S component only, No Save, SR Yes)
2-See Invisibility, Silence, Suggestion, Welter (BoEM II)  (Medium, 1 creature/level within 20 ft. of each other, all shaken for 1 round and must make balance check DC 20 or fall prone, No save, SR Yes)
3-Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Haste, Slow
4-Dimension Door, Hold Monster, Improved Invisibility

3 1st, 3 2nd, 0 3rd, 2 4th used.
Remaining: 3/2/2/4/1

Fame Points-1d6+6

Normal Items:
Silvered Dagger (40) x4
Wizard's Robe
Spell Component Pouch x3 (15)

Permanent Magic Items:
Bracers of Health +2 (4,000)
Glove of Storing x2 (4,400)
Headband of Vanity Charisma +2 (4,000)
Heward's Handy Heavesack (2,000)
Quaal's Token (Tree) x4 (400) (2 in belt, 2 in Heward's Handy Heavesack)
Vest of Sliperiness (+10 to Escape Artist checks) (2,000)
Wand of Enervation (49 charges) (21,000) (In the glove of storing)
Wand of True Strike (50 charges) (750) (In the glove of storing)

Scrolls (In Heward's Handy Heavesack):
9th-1 Shapechange, 1 Timestop, 1 Wail of the Banshee (11,475)
8th-None
7th-1 Power Power: Stun, 1 Reverse Gravity, 2 Spell Turnings (9,100)
6th-1 Blade Barrier, 2 Distentigrates, 1 Geas, 1 Heal, 1 Repulsion (9,900)
5th-2 Feebleminds, 1 Wall of Force, 1 Wall of Stone (4,500)
4th-2 Cure Critical Wounds, 2 Dimension Doors, 2 Divine Powers, 4 Improved Invisibilitys, 2 Polymorph Others (8,400)
3rd-2 Cure Serious Wounds, 3 Clairvoyances/Clairaudiences, 5 Flys, 3 Hastes, 2 Magic Circles vs. Evil (5,625)
2nd-1 Arcane Lock, 3 Cat's Graces, 1 Invisibilities, 2 Knocks, 2 Locate Objects, 2 See Invisibilities, 2 Silences (1,800)
1st-2 Protections vs. Evil, 8 Shields, 4 Spider Climbs, 3 True Strikes (425)


----------



## Uriel (Jun 28, 2003)

Mine was just a Ginsu Death Machine anyways, no biggie Jemal. It would have gotten boring saying 'I attack using Ki Crit and Increased Multiplier every round.

Well, at least I killed a Black Dragon in single combat  That was a Hoot.

Uvaka Vohkt 
Level 12 ( Fighter 8 /Weapon Master of the Gladius 4 )
Human Male, 6’4” 212 pounds, Black hair, light brown skin, grey eyes. 26 years old.
AL: Neutral

STR 18/+4>< 22/+6 (Belt)  8 +3 Levels
DEX 14/+2   6
CON 16/+3  10
INT 12/+1    4
WIS 12/+1   4
CHA 10/+0   2

HP 123

BaB: +12
Fort: +13
Ref:  +10
Will:  +8
Init:  +5
AC:20/19 Flat/11 Touch +2 for Dodge 22/21/13 
Move: 20’

Skills 42 Fighter +16 Weapon Master
Spot 6/+17
Listen 6/+17
Intimidate 8/+8
Climb 7/+10
Jump 8/+11
Craft-Weapon smith 6/+7/9
Craft-Armor smith 6/+7/9
Ride 1/+3
Concentration 7/+10

FEATS
Dodge (1st)
Mobility (Human)
Combat Reflexes (F1)
Expertise (F2)
Spring Attack (3rd Lvl)
Whirlwind Attack (F4)
Improved Initiative (6th Lvl)
Ambidexterity (F6)
Two Weapon Fighting (F8)
Improved Critical Gladius (9th Lvl)
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (12th Lvl)

Ki Damage 4/Day
Increased Multiplier 2/Day
Superior Weapon Focus

Speaks: Common, Giantish.

Gladiator Background (Quint Fighter)
Exotic Weapon: 3-Ball Bola
Exotic Weapon: Chakram
Exotic Weapon: Net


Converted Path of the Sword Fighting Schools (In name only, for flavor)

Kingfisher School <Primary> V (Talaxian Duelist) 3,500XP from Path of the Sword
Calm Demeanor: Concentration is a class skill, +2 Will vs. Mind affecting Spells.
Weapon Mastery: Gains Weapon Mastery-Gladius
Steady Grip: +2 to resist Disarming attempts.
Parry: Hold an attack (one at highest base) roll that ‘attack’ vs. enemy’s strike. You block it if yours is equal to or greater than their roll. May only Parry size Large or smaller weapons.
Thrust: May declare an attack a Thrust, +2 to attack, -1 Damage, substituting accuracy for hitting power.

Tortoise School <Secondary> II (White Shield) 480 XP total from Path of the Sword
Lead Footing:+4 to resist Trips and Improved Grab attempts.
 Defensive Stature: Grants a +1 Dodge Bonus to AC.

90,000GP

Armor  +1  Moderate Fortification Full Plate :17,650GP)

Gladius +1 Keen, Sure-Striking 18,300K

Gladius +1 Keen, Sure Striking 18,300K

Belt of  Giant Strength +4 16K

87 K

Helm +10 to  Listen 2K
Goggles +10 Spot 2K

Torc of Resistance +3  9K

Heward’s Haversack 2K

45 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 1D8+1 2.2K
1 Potion of Bull’s Strength.
6 Chakrams  210GP
Net  20GP
4 3-Ball Bolas  60GP  
M-W Smithing Tools 50GP
Mighty (+4) Long Composite Bow 500GP
20 Arrows 1GP

89,991 GP spent, 9GP left


Main Gladius +19/14/9 1D6+7 Crit 12-20/X2
Off-Hand Gladius +19/14 1D6+4 Crit 12-20/X2
Chakram +14/9  1D8+6  Crit 20/X310’ Increments
3-Ball Bola +14/+9 1D6+6 Crit 20/X2  10’ Increments
Ranged Touch, Trip attack, no counter-trip. If target fails a grapple check, it is also Grappled. Large sized targets and smaller.
Long Composite Bow +14/9  1D8+4  20/X3  110’ Increments

Uvaka is a dark skinned Man dressed in Full Platemail of the finest Dwarven make.
A Helm with a Bird visage (Kingfisher) adorns his head.
Uvaka carries 2 Gladius, his signature weapon, and he has a bola and several Chakram on his belt. A Quiver and Composite Bow round out his weaponry.
Uvaka’s armor is festooned with small tokens from defeated foes, teeth, claws, braids of hair and several bones from fingers.

Right hand Gladius +19/14/9 1D6+7 12-20/X2
Left Hand Gladius   +19/14   1D6+4  12-20/X2
All attacks are a 'Thrust' <+2 to hit, -1 damage> as per Kingfisher Fighting School.
I will designate Ki Damage and Increased Multiplier as before <Ki Damage maxes damage on a non-critical hit: 4 times a day, on the first 4 non-critical hits, of course. Increased Multiplier 
is usable 2 times per day, bringing the multiplier up to X3. I would prefer to use this with my right hand strikes, although I'm not choosy in this fight, and I want to kill the Dragon as fast as possible>.

Dodge plus Defensive Stature from Tortoise School brings my AC to 22 vs. The Dragon. 
On rounds following the first (which is the Acid breath and the inevitable attack of opportunity, I gather...) 
For now, I will use all of my attacks, but if I start taking large amounts of damage,I will forego  my first Left Hand attack (+19) to Parry the Dragon's Bite, ignoring his claw attacks.
Parry from Kingfisher School:Hold an attack (one at highest base). Roll that 'attack' vs. enemy's strike. You block it if yours is equal to or greater than their roll. May only Parry size Large or smaller weapons.

For your descriptors if you like.

Uvaka is a fairly tall and broad black man, with long braided hair, the braids punctuated by many copper, silver and gold beads and ringlets. His Helm is full-face, with a Kingfisher's beak running down the center of the face plate, several actual long Kingfisher feathers juttung forth from the top-piece. Uvaka's armor is very Ornate, Dwarven forged and beautifully worked.
(Late Gothic German Period for a comparison). Flutes and multiple articulations give the greatest flexibility as well as providing him with incredible protection.Uvaka's Gorget has a pattern not unlike a Turtle's Shell, with small hexagonal embossments upon it's surface.
Motifs of Birds, Tortoises and Lions adorn the Armor,testament to the Scholls that Uvaka has attended <I will 'learn' the lion techniques discussed in my lessons as EXP permit me, will look through the options in Quint F and Path/Sword for equivalents>.

Each of Uvaka's Gladius Swords has a Guard shaped like the wings of a bird, with the Pommel shaped like a bird's feet,claws holding a rounded piece of Snowflake Obsidian for the right hand sword, and a rounded piece of Malachite for the left hand sword.

Uvaka's fighting style is punctuated by quick darts in with multiple strikes, often overhand like he is some bird spearing a fish or serpent (Kingfisher), the Tortoise School shows in the way he takes blows, turning a shoulder here or there to take a blow upon his thicker shoulder and arm coverings. 
Against smaller opponants or multiple ones. he would use Whirlwind attack, but against the Dragon, he is going to stand tow to toe...besides, on a good day, I can dish out a max of 132 points...of course, this assumes that I roll all hits, crits and max the Increased Multiplier rolls...but still.


----------



## Rino (Jun 28, 2003)

i'll start on a char in a few minutes the i'll have it ready in about 30 minutes max.


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2003)

Here was Durindal, for anyone who was interested. . . 

Durindal si’Ares [or the name of your god of war]
Half-Celestial Human Rogue 2 / Sorcerer 1 / Fighter 2 / Paladin 3 / Templar 1 [Outsider]

Alignment: Lawful good
Age: 31
Gender: Male
Height: 6’3”
Weight: 215 lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Bald
Skin: Dark tan

STR: 18 [13 base (5 points) +  4 template + 1 Level]
DEX: 18 [14 base (6 points) + 2 template +2 enhancement]
CON: 20 [14 base (6 points) + 4 template +2 enhancement]
INT:  16 [14 base (6 points) + 2 template]
WIS: 14 [10 base (2 points) + 4 template]
CHA: 26 [16 base (10 points) + 4 template +2 level +4 enhancement]

Hit Dice: 2d6 +1d4 + 6d10 + 60
HP: 119 [-30]
AC: 24  [+4 Dex, +7 Armor, +1 Natural +2 Deflection] flatfooted [20], Touch [16]
Initiative: +8 [+8 Dex +4 Improved Initiative]
BAB: +7
Melee: +11
Ranged: +11
Speed: Land 30’ [30’ base]
Speed:  Air 60’ Flying, Good maneuverability [Wings due to half-celestial]

FORT: +23 (+8 base + 5 Con + 8 grace + 2 resistance)
REFL: +18 (+4 base + 4 Dex + 8 grace + 2 resistance)
WILL: +17 (+5 base + 2 Wis + 8 grace + 2 resistance)

Save Conditionals: Acid, Cold, Electricity and Disease Immunity, Evasion, Mettle, +4 vs. Poison, +2 vs. Poison, Spells and Spell-like effects [Belt of Dwarvenkind]

Spiked Chain +14 [+11 Melee, +1 Weapon focus, +2 Enhancement]
2d4 +12 piercing damage [+4 Str x 2, +2 Specialization, +2 enhancement]  crit 19-20 x2
Composite Longbow +12 [+11 missile +1 Masterwork]

Damage Conditionals: Divine Might +8 Damage, +1d6 sneak attack, Power Attack, Two-Handed Power Strike

Race & Class Abilities:  Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Medium and Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Lowlight Vision, Darkvision 60’ [Belt of Dwarvenkind], Stonecunning, +4 to charisma checks vs. dwarves +2 vs. Halflings and gnomes, –2 to all others, Sneak attack +1d6, Evasion, Detect Evil, divine grace, lay on hands [24 hit points], Divine health, Aura of courage [Immune to fear], Smite evil [+8 to hit, +3 damage], Remove disease 1/week, Turn Undead [11 times/day as 2nd level cleric], Summon familiar, Mettle [from Templar],




Spells: 
	As Half-Celestial [at 12th level caster ability]
		Light [at will], Protection from evil 3/day, Bless
		Aid
		Detect Evil
		Cure serious wounds
		Neutralize poison
		Holy Smite
		Remove disease
		Dispel evil
		Holy word
	As Templar [one 1st lvl spell]
Bless, Cause fear, Command, Divine Favor, Entropic shield, Magic Weapon, Mount, or Shield of Faith.
	As Sorcerer [5 cantrips / 5 1st]
		Cantrips:  Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sounds
		1st level spells:  True Strike, Shield

Feats: Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency – spiked chain, Weapon focus-spiked chain, Improved initiative, power attack, Two-handed power Strike [from Quint. Ftr], Divine Might [from DotF], Combat reflexes. Weapon Specialization [from Templar]

Skills: 102 points
Balance +5 [-1 Armor, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +13 [5 ranks]
Climb +7 [4 Ranks, -1 Armor]
Concentration +11 [6 Ranks]
Diplomacy +20 [8 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disguise +10 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Gather Information +13 [5 Ranks]
Handle Animal +10 [2 Ranks]
Heal +3 [1 Ranks]
Hide +8 [4 ranks, -1 Armor]
Innuendo +7 [1 rank, +2 Synergy-bluff, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive]
Intimidate +10 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Jump +7 [+2 Synergy-Tumble, -1 Armor]
Knowledge Arcana +5 [2 Ranks]
Knowledge Religion +11 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge War +7 [4 Ranks]
Listen +7 [5 ranks]
Move Silently +8 [4 ranks, -1 Armor]
Read Lips +8 [5 ranks]
Ride +5 [1 Rank]
Search +8 [5 Ranks]
Sense Motive +7 [5 Ranks]
Spellcraft +9 [4 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Use Magic Device]
Spot +12 [5 Ranks, +5 Competence]
Swim +8 [4 Ranks]
Tumble +8 [5 ranks, -1 Armor]
Use Magic Device +13 [5 ranks]




Languages: common, celestial, draconic, dwarven [from Belt of Dwarvenkind], elven 

Equipment: 
Eyes of the Eagle [1,000gp]
Phylactery of Faithfulness [1,000gp]
Mithral Breastplate +2 [8,350gp]
Vest of Resistance +2 [4,000gp]
+4 Cloak of Charisma [16,000gp]
+2 Keen Spiked Chain [18,325gp]
Ring of Protection +2 [8,000gp]
Belt of Dwarvenkind [14,900gp]
Boots of Speed [8,000gp]
Quiver of Ehlonna w/80 arrows [1,804gp]
MW Mighty +4 Composite Longbow [800gp]
Wand of CLW (50 charges) [750gp]
Brooch of Shielding [1,500gp]
Pearl of Power (1st lvl) [1,000gp]
Daggers (3) [6gp]
Net [20gp]
Scimitar [15 gp]
Heavy mace [12 gp]
Ranseur [10 gp]
Tanglefoot bags (4) [200gp]
Scroll (See Invisibility) x2 [300gp]
Wooden holy symbol [1 gp]
Hemp rope (50ft.) [1 gp]
Flint and steel [1 gp]
Explorer’s Outfit [0 gp]

GP remaining: 9 gp

Background:
Durindal bounced around in his youth and learned the ways of the street.  As an orphan, he grew up the hard way and learned the ways of the street-rat or rogue.  Somehow, though, he never fell to stealing or hood-winking others.  Muscle, observations, and charm were his ways.  This charm lead to the discovery of hidden power by a sorcerer within the thieves guild.  Durindal learned a little of the trade and probably could have been an amazing sorcerer had he keep to it.  

Fortunately or unfortunately, the clerics of the god of war found him and claimed him as their own.  They discovered that he was the off-spring of an angel of the god of war and a human female.  They helped to bring out this talents and upon adulthood, Durindal sprouted a pair of wings.  The clerics took this as a sign of favor and taught him in the ways of the warrior.  Durindal climbed the ranks of the church hierarchy, becoming a paladin and finally a templar recently before his last days.

In a surprise attack on the church he guarded, Durindal was struck down.  He has no idea how he was killed, but when offered the choice of fighting or permanent death, Durindal chose to fight.  Taking this a as final test of the god of war for some greater purpose, Durindal spends his time in the arena.  He looks to get out and complete the test of his god.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Jemal, if you still have them would you mind posting the stats of the rest of the characters and/or NPCs?  if its not too much trouble, of course, just curious


----------



## Starman (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, I suppose if people are that curious, here's Thakk.

Thakk, son of Durok
Male human Bar 6/Sor 6	XP: 71,800
Str 16(20), Dex 15(19), Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18
HP: 97
BAB: +9/+4	
Attacks: Melee +14/+9 (w/karvar +17/+12, w/dagger +15/+10); Ranged +13/+8 (w/bow +14/+9)
Damage: +2 Keen Karvar 1d6+7/19-20/x3, MW Dagger 1d4+5/19-20/x2, MW Composite Short Bow, 1d6/x3
AC: 16 (+4 Dex, +2 Ring of Prot.)
Initiative: +4
Fort +7(9), Ref +4(8), Will +7(7)
Spd: 40'(80’)
Alignment: CG
Skills: Climb +9(12), Concentration +6(8), Handle Animal +2(6), Intimidate +9(13), Jump +9(53), Listen +2(2), Spellcraft +6(6), Swim +3(6), Wilderness Lore +2(2)
Feats/Special Abilities: Big Familiar (Ultimate Feats, pg. 10), Dodge, Eschew Materials (Tome & Blood, pg. 40), Fast Movement,  Mobility, Rage 2/day, Spring Attack, Summon Familiar, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC, can't be flanked), Weapon Focus (karvar)
Spells Known- 0: 7, 1: 4, 2: 2, 3: 1 
0: Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Light, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost
1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Mantle of Dread (The Quintessential Wizard, pg. 77), True Strike
2: Cat's Grace, Melf's Acid Arrow
3: Haste
Spells per Day- 0: 6, 1: 6, 2: 5, 3: 3
Gear: +2 Keen Karvar (The Quintessential Fighter, pg. 46), Boots of Springing and Striding, Ring of Jumping, Belt of Giant's Strength +4, Gloves of Dexterity +4, Heward's Handy Haversack, Collar of Resistance +3 [on Khazad (Masters of the Wild, pg. 29)], Ring of Protection +2, 3 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds, Masterwork Dagger, Masterwork Composite Short Bow, Quiver, 20 Arrows, Bedroll, 3 Torches, Flint & Steel, 100' Silk Rope, Grappling Hook, Holy Symbol, 330 Gold

Khazad
Leopard
Medium-Size Animal Familiar
Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 6
Hit Dice: 12	
Hit Points: 48	
Attacks: Bite +13 melee; 2 claws +8 melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+3; claw 1d3+1
AC: 17 (+4 Dex, +3 natural)
Initiative: +4 (Dex)
Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +11
Spd: 40', climb 20’
Alignment: Neutral
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +11, Hide +9, Jump +12, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6, Swim +6
Feats/Special Abilities: Alertness, Empathic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Speak with Master, Touch, Weapon Finesse (bite, claw)

     Thakk is 6'5" and 240 lbs.  He has a good stout build and has often fooled people who equate size and a lack of speed with his amazing agility.  He has long black hair that goes down a few inches past his shoulders. If there is need he will tie it back, but he usually lets it flow freely. He has brown eyes and a stare that can pierce one's soul. His nose is large and arrow sharp. His mouth is large, although he does not talk much. He has a ready sneer for anything he finds contemptuous. His jaw is square and he seems to have a perpetual 5:00 shadow. 
     Thakk usually wears a pair of tanned hide pants. Generally males in his tribe did not wear shirts unless the weather was poor (a rare occasion) so he is usually bare on top. He feels very uncomfortable when he is wearing a shirt or other torso cover. The only thing he does wear on his upper body is a holy symbol of Unruuk, his tribe’s god of strength and war. Although he is not a cleric, his tribe was very religious and most of them pray on a regular basis. The holy symbol is an upside down axe crossed by two bolts of lightning. 
     Thakk never admitted to anyone that he was afraid of death, not dying itself, but what would come after. When he was offered the chance to come to the Arena he jumped at it. He now chafes at his imprisonment, though. He has vowed to someday escape.

Starman


----------

